# V2 Walking miles (exploring ideas, seeking for participants)



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Hello you all lovely SAS users.

First of all, I want to thanks all the members who participated/are participating (in different levels/forms) in the Walking Contest ( http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...t-team-anyone-interested-2084697/index14.html ): @Pogowiff , @finallyclosed , @Rains , @LUCH0 , @goldenratio , @Neo , @cinto , @roxslide , @TheWelshOne , @LonelyLurker , @splendidbob :clap (sorry if missing someone, I hope, I'm not, but you can let me know if so), you all did an important contribution to make this activity.

The contest haven't finished yet, however, we are likely to end in about two or three days maybe? Therefore I'm opening this new thread to see who would want to participate in a possible new activity and to share ideas about it.

- What would you change about the current contest (are welcome constructive critics to improve next activity, express yourselves and point anything that you consider important to change, but be soft and kind :blush). 
- What would you expect of the new one (in general, what are your ideas for a possible next activity).

So far (as I have posted them already in the walking contest thread) this are my ideas, you can cast your vote regardless this ones or new ideas other members could be exploring. Be clear, saying something like "I vote for number 1" or "I vote for number 4". I must tell this again, as I'm not English speaker I could easily misunderstand anything relatively complex written in English. :blush

*Number 1. Repeat same rule's contest:* About the same contest's than the current one but distributing again the teams as maybe one of the previous members could have withdrawn or there could be new members. Setting the teams will be done randomly, using a different formula than the past one :b (possible adding the participants' names to a pot and taking them out of it lol, hey! I want to ensure you are not going to get rid of me just because I added not enough miles :b, also hope that you bear with me adding a bit less in this new possible activity, uppss I'm confessing already).

*Number 2. Free style marathon: *Everybody adds their logs doing bike, running, jumping, walking, skateboard, swimming, and so on (no, no flying unless you have grown wins, no driving cars, trucks, motorbikes...). There are no teams as such (we all would be one cool team collaborating with each other), there is one goal: to reach certain amount of miles and see how fast we can do it -no due date-. This could help some users to lower anxiety about been in a team and/or about having to accomplish an amount of miles per day.

Number 3. I have commented about a men vs women contest (in case of a person with not defined gender/not shared publicly gender/other gender they could join to the team they believe they will fit better or pick one randomly) but we better pass of this one . 

*Number 4,5,6 or so: (Your idea here).*

No pressure, awesome magnificent and adorable people, we would end the current contest hopefully (and have a winner, but hey, we all are somehow :yes), mean while we can use this thread to cast member and explore new ideas, we can take one week break before doing the next activity, or two if asked, according to the participant needs.

*Remember: This activities are mean for us to have fun, interact with each other and to support us in such important task as exercising. Again, thank you, specially for supporting me too in this task. *

:group


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*I'll take a number two.*

I would be interested in option 2. However, I feel it must be mentioned that there are some inherent pros & cons associated with the first two options.

As far as I can tell, option 1 works well for keeping folks motivated. For whatever reason, we tend to put forth more effort when participating with others. Ideally, that kind of setup is well intended and leaves open the opportunity for bonds to form. That can be good or bad in this case. For example, not everyone will likely have the same opportunity to go walk around for 6+ miles during a given week. We also must assume that everyone here doesn't necessarily have the time, experience, and equipment to proceed under all circumstances. I may be misunderstanding the purpose of this being a "contest". I'd imagine folk are understanding of this being a "friendly" competition, but I suppose that'd need to be cleared before anything starts. The unpredictability in a given person's efforts kind of defeats the purpose of having teams since the "scores" may be random. The way I'm picturing it in my head is "let's just tally it all up and see who won". Again, however, it's more likely people will walk in this case given the competitive factor.

The second option seems a bit more relaxed in the sense that the competitive edge is removed from this setup. Instead, the aim would be to get the higher number of steps as a team. We could even use the sum of the previous participants as a base to start off and make it the (team) goal to succeed that. Individually, however, everyone would have their own goals set and simply get to participate at their own pace. Perhaps, one could even make attempts to beat their own score. The major discrepancy in this case, in my mind, would be motivation. While the incentive to beat the team's previous score is there, the tension isn't as high due to the fact that everyone has their own pace to it. Regardless, you'd like to think that the folk participating are generally used to walking. However, there is no minimum requirement AFAIK. The impression I was given was that anyone could participate. This option seems more realistic with respect to individual achievement, but not toward team goals.

In the end, I am over-thinking this. :roll <--- To myself.

I just have a pet peeve for things being fair, especially when it comes to competitions. I understand this is for fun, and the chances for "winning" are always changing due to the random selection, but I keep asking myself "what happens when there's an odd # of participants?", "what if it snows?", and etc.

I also can't shake the feeling someone will eventually cheat. That being said, I'm not willing to use an app that tracks my location. I want to limit my digital footprint as much as I can.

This is me:










I think the only way to settle is by majority vote.

Either way, it's for fun, so it's not like there'll be penalties. >


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

That Random Guy said:


> I would be interested in option 2. However, I feel it must be mentioned that there are some inherent pros & cons associated with the first two options (...)


Thanks for your input . About some of your concern this is what we are doing: In the first contest people is doing what they are able to do (despite there is a settle goal or expectation), for example, I mentioned before I cannot push my knee too hard as I'm recovering so of sort kind of accident and that I would only do half or a bit more if possible of what it was settle, because as we are in a team other person may compensate what I'm not doing or I could try a double round a different day. I'm going to link a chard of how it looks so far the first contest:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...nterested-2084697/index14.html#post1091126137

*There is another member tracking the miles, but thats the first post I found with the info. :b

We decided to work also in our trust, so we are trusting people is saying the right amount when they walk. About apps tracking, previously I suggested for those who do not have a way to track their miles, it's to measure with google maps the place you are going to be walking or walk in a place that's already measured (like a walking park or something), then you post your miles. You could also do your walk download a picture and then delete it from the phone/history and all that maybe?

No contest or activity would be perfect, but it's important to try and to have fun . Anyway, if you are interested and we make a second one, welcome to the activity, so 1 vote for number 2 so far :b.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm a fan of number 4, 5 and 6: Explore. Simply look a route up on google earth and get out there. 

*edit* ...and share the experience!


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Well I like the current formula (number 1), I think it is a good fit for my personality. I'm not competitive at all but often motivated by duty, esp when in teams, so it motivates me I guess is what I'm saying. But I completely understand how it could cause people anxiety, and I definitely think on a site with anxiety in the title we should be mindful and inclusive of that obviously, so I don't mind other approaches. I also like number 2, but I like the previous challenges limit to one kind of exercise. I like to bike myself (and would probably use this as an opportunity to bike to work) but idk there would be such a vast difference between the logs of a person who biked all day vs walked or ran, seems a little discouraging to people who just walk... I think limiting it to walking or running just makes reaching the goal much more satisfying in the end. I don't feel very strongly about that though and would be happy with whatever we wind up doing.

Some original ideas... well... idk. Maybe a walking scavenger hunt/treasure hunt or something where we have to walk until we find something and return with a photo? Ok. I am bad at coming up with ideas lol.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

roxslide said:


> Some original ideas... well... idk. Maybe a walking scavenger hunt/treasure hunt or something where we have to walk until we find something and return with a photo? Ok. I am bad at coming up with ideas lol.


I think there are games of this online, Geocaching? People do them with a GPS, I'll try to find out how they get organized. :b


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Neo said:


> Based on my daily routine - I would tend to go along with what @roxslide says (option 1 is most preferable). It sounds boring but I like familiar jogging/walking routes. I get anxious when this changes.
> 
> And thank you @Sus y for arranging the current contest and looking to do more, it's pushed me to burn more calories per week.


Yeah, I understand the issue about routine's change or how some exploring activities wouldn't fulfill your exercise routine. I like too the current formula, as it push me to do some myself having a dateline :b.

And thanks are for you for participating in the current activity and for your interest in a next one.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

I'll vote for #1, for now. I feel it's as simple as it gets... to get others to want to join, it's a good idea to keep things simple. 

#1 gives the participants of the ongoing contest a chance to continue getting in better shape using the same familiar routes in the next contest. And others are also welcome to join.

I don't mind trying something new too, as long as it's simple. I'll brainstorm and see if I come up with anything good. 

My muse is on vacation at the moment, so I'll wait until it's back.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

I prefer number 1 because I can't compete with a bike. :|
Also I won't be posting maps of my route for safety reasons (I've had the misfortune of having to deal with an unsavoury person online before, so now I take precautions).


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*!*



Rains said:


> I prefer number 1 because I can't compete with a bike. :|
> *Also I won't be posting maps of my route for safety reasons* (I've had the misfortune of having to deal with an unsavoury person online before, so now I take precautions).


Ditto.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

1 I think. I haven't kept up quite with the competition, but if some individuals were doing a lot more than others, then this time randomly might not work, a bunch of the high mileage people might end up in the same group. Might need to split up those guys until you get a more even split.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

First I want to thank you, @Sus y for setting up the first competition and keeping everyone happy and motivated.

Personally, what @That Random Guy and @roxslide said about anxiety is what stopped me. I can't take part in a second competition of any kind because most of my anxiety is based around competitiveness and perfectionism. Being unfit and thrown into a competition with people who can walk 6+ miles a day just doesn't help my brain. :lol I thought I'd appreciate the motivation but it just caused too much stress about 'lagging behind' and not pulling my weight (even though I know it wasn't supposed to be like that). So I'll bow out of this and future competitions but I hope everyone enjoys whatever you all end up doing this time around. 

(However, I love roxslide's idea of a treasure hunt)


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

TheWelshOne said:


> (...) I can't take part in a second competition of any kind because most of my anxiety is based around competitiveness and perfectionism. Being unfit and thrown into a competition with people who can walk 6+ miles a day just doesn't help my brain. :lol I thought I'd appreciate the motivation but it just caused too much stress about 'lagging behind' and not pulling my weight (even though I know it wasn't supposed to be like that). So I'll bow out of this and future competitions but I hope everyone enjoys whatever you all end up doing this time around.
> 
> (However, I love roxslide's idea of a treasure hunt)


Still had to mention you, acknowledge your participation, which I appreciated a lot, it was important, sadly it created much stress in you, as you expressed it, which is easy to understand. :yes Thank you!


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I think we can just continue with Option 1 permanently. One cycle after the next. Because it is simple to do. While other options can be an extracurricular thing that can happen together with Option 1 if people choose to do so. Option 2 (marathon) can be permanent too because it is also simple.

Other options, an idea I have is to implement a sort of board game thing. For example, we move squares along a path on a made up board game. Each mile we log we move one square. Our logged mile are equivalent to a dice roll. Something of that direction. In elementary school, one of our classes the teacher created a board game map where we travel along paths from a starting destination to an ending destination. It is literally like the old game Oregon Trail. Each path is outlined by tick marks. Our participation points determines how many tick marks we move per day. Along the path, we will run into certain made up obstacles and scenarios. It is just an example of what I am suggesting. Something of that sort. However for something like this, I think it requires a lot of planning and it may be difficult to do on an online forum. Just throwing this out there as a brainstorming thing.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

*And we have the winners for the Walking Miles Team Contest 1st Edition (in hope there is a second one), I congrats the Team B's effort. :clap* :banana



Pogowiff said:


> I think we can just continue with Option 1 permanently. One cycle after the next. Because it is simple to do. While other options can be an extracurricular thing that can happen together with Option 1 if people choose to do so. Option 2 (marathon) can be permanent too because it is also simple.
> 
> Other options, an idea I have is to implement a sort of board game thing. For example, we move squares along a path on a made up board game. Each mile we log we move one square. Our logged mile are equivalent to a dice roll. Something of that direction. In elementary school, one of our classes the teacher created a board game map where we travel along paths from a starting destination to an ending destination. It is literally like the old game Oregon Trail. Each path is outlined by tick marks. Our participation points determines how many tick marks we move per day. Along the path, we will run into certain made up obstacles and scenarios. It is just an example of what I am suggesting. Something of that sort. However for something like this, I think it requires a lot of planning and it may be difficult to do on an online forum. Just throwing this out there as a brainstorming thing.


I like your board game idea :banana, however I have to confess (something that was obvious lol) that I couldn't even keep up with tracking the logs since... errr basically the first day, hence goldenration and lonelyluker did it, so I'm giving you a clue :b, as long as other person organize it, I could collaborate as much as it's possible for me :smile2:.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Still calling for people to join, we may start this Friday 27.
Join!!


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I am aware that some of you have anxiety issues related to there being too much competition, so I came up with an idea to manage team pressure.

Let's use one of @LonelyLurker's spreadsheets (from last contest) as an example for a team of 5, so you can understand my idea:










To manage team pressure for a team of 5, we can multiply the # on the team by *3* or *4* or *5* or *6* or *7* or so on:

5 * *3* = max of 15 miles per team will count per day
5 * *4* = max of 20 miles per team will count per day
5 * *5* = max of 25 miles per team will count per day
5 * *6* = max of 30 miles per team will count per day
5 * *7* = max of 35 miles per team will count per day

Let's say we choose the *6* multiplier. All Daily Totals will be set to max of 30.

This reduces pressure on Team A, because now everything will look like this (compared to above image):

TEAM A
05-Oct = *30*
06-Oct = 29.65
07-Oct = 23.11
08-Oct = 19.93
09-Oct = 18.62
10-Oct = 21.31

TEAM B
05-Oct = 24.37
06-Oct = *30*
07-Oct = *30*
08-Oct = 14.18
09-Oct = 27.53
10-Oct = 18.92

See how that works? This reduces pressure on Team A, and helps to balance things. Each individual can do as much as he/she wants, but the team Daily Total cannot go above the max. We can choose any multiplier, so for a team of 5, the max could be either 15, 20, 25, 30, 35, etc...

It'll make it easier for the weaker team to not feel so much pressure if there's a stronger team, and easier for the weaker team to catch up.

What do you think of this idea? Would it encourage any of you who otherwise wouldn't join, to join?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

@That Random Guy Are you going to join? We are going to take the number 1.

@Myosr it's still the call for V2 lol, but maybe you feel like joining? Don't worry, I won't be doing all that much so... hahaha!! you are not alone in it.

So far have expressed wanting to join.
@roxslide
@Neo
@goldenratio
@Pogowiff

@Rains @LUCH0 @cinto @LonelyLurker @finallyclosed will you want join a second round? If not, it's ok, don't worry :b.
V2 to start on this Friday (but could be on monday lol).


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I don't think I should join. I have a lot of appointments coming up that might make me miss out on my walks and my team could get angry with me lol.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

If we get at least 12 people joining this next round, would it be better to make it it teams of 4 with 3 teams? I felt like more teams it is, the more fun it will be.



finallyclosed said:


> I don't think I should join. I have a lot of appointments coming up that might make me miss out on my walks and my team could get angry with me lol.


You should still join. Whatever miles you rack up will only help the team. I think everyone doing this is doing it for their own fitness. I myself pay more attention to my own distances and barely others. The team dynamic is just to make things interesting. I don't think anyone is really taking the winning team dynamic seriously. All of the comments of beating the other team I take are just sarcastic jokes and banter for fun. I hope you participate again.

@*goldenratio*

I like the idea of the 30 mile limit. Could be incorporate in the future I suppose.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

finallyclosed said:


> I don't think I should join. I have a lot of appointments coming up that might make me miss out on my walks and my team could get angry with me lol.


Is ok , thanks for having participated in the last one (v1). 
Hope you make all your appointments.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Is ok , thanks for having participated in the last one (v1).
> Hope you make all your appointments.


Thanks. I did have a lot of fun.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Sus y said:


> @Rains @LUCH0 @cinto @LonelyLurker @finallyclosed will you want join a second round? If not, it's ok, don't worry :b.
> V2 to start on this Friday (but could be on monday lol).


Hey Sus y, I'm going to bow out as I'm alright maintaining my exercise routine independently and it's one less thing I'll have to remember to do. 

I'll be checking in to see if anyone needs a pep talk though.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

LonelyLurker said:


> Hey Sus y, I'm going to bow out as I'm alright maintaining my exercise routine independently and it's one less thing I'll have to remember to do.
> 
> I'll be checking in to see if anyone needs a pep talk though.
> 
> Good luck everyone.


Cool! Keep working out. :yes And you could also let us know if you need someone that cheer you up with that.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Sus y said:


> Cool! Keep working out. :yes And you could also let us know if you need someone that cheer you up with that.


Will do.

Now I don't want to put any pressure on you but if you could inspire someone to solve world hunger this round that would be handy.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

LonelyLurker said:


> Will do.
> 
> Now I don't want to put any pressure on you but if you could inspire someone to solve world hunger this round that would be handy.


Oh! Not so much pressure lol. I can't solve world hunger and maybe not even to inspire someone to do so, but I can change myself to be a better "me" and that better me can do small changes in its environment for it to be a better place. Small changes can make significant difference -in my own universe-, if we all do that we could be happier (I'm guessing, I'm not a wise master hehe!).


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Sus y said:


> Oh! Not so much pressure lol. I can't solve world hunger and maybe not even to inspire someone to do so, but I can change myself to be a better "me" and that better me can do small changes in its environment for it to be a better place. Small changes can make significant difference -in my own universe-, if we all do that we could be happier (I'm guessing, I'm not a wise master hehe!).


You know what? That sounds good, let's do that instead. :smile2:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

LonelyLurker said:


> You know what? That sounds good, let's do that instead. :smile2:


Are you not doing so already? :wink2:

I have had my rough path and there has been days in which last I want it's to be usefull or good to others, but to be selfish or to just try to survive, I've been resent to others and the world, but here I am still, and despite I cannot change most of the things, there are are few that I would be happy to work on. I read long ago an author saying something along the lines of how _bad seems always to win just because it's more noisy, but love is everywhere too; calm, peaceful and quiet_. If we can peacefully try to be the best we can be, that small goodness, that keeps shy, quiet and calm will have an effect at least in our minds, that's a lot :b.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Sus y said:


> Are you not doing so already? :wink2:
> 
> I have had my rough path and there has been days in which last I want it's to be usefull or good to others, but to be selfish or to just try to survive, I've been resent to others and the world, but here I am still, and despite I cannot change most of the things, there are are few that I would be happy to work on. I read long ago an author saying something along the lines of how _bad seems always to win just because it's more noisy, but love is everywhere too; calm, peaceful and quiet_. If we can peacefully try to be the best we can be, that small goodness, that keeps shy, quiet and calm will have an effect at least in our minds, that's a lot :b.


When I was growing up I'd spend a lot of time wanting people to be different (still do if I'm honest), but eventually I realised that complaining didn't change anything. I can't change the world, I can't change others, but I can change myself.

So I try to be the kind of person that I wish I had encountered (obviously I'm not perfect but at least I try) and if I can do something to help someone who is still the way I was (feeling alone, disappointed and despondent), I've made a difference. Might not be much of a difference but it's better than nothing.

I think you're on the right track. :smile2:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

LonelyLurker said:


> When I was growing up I'd spend a lot of time wanting people to be different (still do if I'm honest), but eventually I realised that complaining didn't change anything. I can't change the world, I can't change others, but I can change myself.
> 
> So I try to be the kind of person that I wish I had encountered (obviously I'm not perfect but at least I try) and if I can do something to help someone who is still the way I was (feeling alone, disappointed and despondent), I've made a difference. Might not be much of a difference but it's better than nothing.
> 
> I think you're on the right track. :smile2:


Maybe not perfect but good at cooking :O lol. I'm avoiding going to the food pics thread lol.

I think it's you the one in the right track. Good to know you are feeling better now.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Sus y said:


> Maybe not perfect but good at cooking :O lol. I'm avoiding going to the food pics thread lol.
> 
> I think it's you the one in the right track. Good to know you are feeling better now.


Thanks. :smile2:


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Yep.*

@Sus y
Yep, count me in. Will you be providing the details via PM or will I have to check up on this thread?

Also, @goldenratio did a wonderful job revising the competition. I very much like the cap idea.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I am not sure if we are keeping the same teams. If we are not, and we are doing randomized of teams, I think this might be a good way to randomize and draw teams. Online straw draw.

https://www.dsrw.org/~dlg/web/straws.php


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Pogowiff said:


> I am not sure if we are keeping the same teams. If we are not, and we are doing randomized of teams, I think this might be a good way to randomize and draw teams. Online straw draw.
> 
> https://www.dsrw.org/~dlg/web/straws.php


So cool haha! I'm going to try that :smile2:


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Sus y said:


> So cool haha! I'm going to try that :smile2:


Great, you are now fully in charge and responsible of this.  :lol


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

@Pogowiff, @Neo, and @That Random Guy, glad you like the cap idea.

The multiplier (3, 4, 5, 6, 7) is actually the average amount of miles per person on a team. It's more flexible in that it lets someone do as much as he/she wants, but sets a maximum on the team Daily Total to reduce pressure on the weaker team.

So with a multiplier of 6, that'd be like average of 6 miles per individual on a 5-person team = 30 mile max for Daily Total.

I think we'll go ahead and decide on a multiplier (such as 6?) and see how it goes.

Anyway, going to the store now. Will be back later. Looking forward to the next contest.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

goldenratio said:


> Anyway, have to run to the store now. Will be back later. Looking forward to the next contest.


Multiplier of 6 sounds good to me. 

So that would mean your run to the store right now will also be a Multiplier of 6.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Pogowiff said:


> Multiplier of 6 sounds good to me.
> 
> So that would mean your run to the store right now will also be a Multiplier of 6.


It was a short trip to the store to pick up something.

You were quick to catch me while I was in midst of fixing that sentence lol. I noticed how "have to run to" could be used as a joke on me, and so it did indeed. Didn't see your reply until after I got back. Good catch, though!

I think Multiplier of 6 sounds good too. Same goes for your straw draw idea. Susy's the real pro at things involving luck, so I'll let her take care of that.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

goldenratio said:


> So with a multiplier of 6, that'd be like average of 6 miles per individual on a 5-person team = 30 mile max for Daily Total.


I think that's too much. Last time I felt a lot of pressure to boost my team's score, and I was averaging about 10 km (which is about 6 mi) per day. I found that to be kind of excessive for me personally; time consuming and my body didn't feel quite right (I also wonder if this contributed to why I didn't lose any bodyfat, like maybe I was overexercising in the wrong way and my body was holding onto everything). So I think I kind of need to cap it for myself. I'll probably only do about 6 - 8 km (4-5 mi) per day for this one, mostly from walking, when I have the time. If everyone wants to do more than this, then I won't partake but I might come and drop by, post my results, because I do find it a beneficial practice, to get me exercising more everyday.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Rains said:


> I think that's too much. Last time I felt a lot of pressure to boost my team's score, and I was averaging about 10 km (which is about 6 mi) per day. I found that to be kind of excessive for me personally; time consuming and my body didn't feel quite right (I also wonder if this contributed to why I didn't lose any bodyfat, like maybe I was overexercising in the wrong way and my body was holding onto everything). So I think I kind of need to cap it for myself. I'll probably only do about 6 - 8 km (4-5 mi) per day for this one, mostly from walking, when I have the time. If everyone wants to do more than this, then I won't partake but I might come and drop by, post my results, because I do find it a beneficial practice, to get me exercising more everyday.


Hi Rains! Hope you feel better and make it to enjoy this time contests. I actually propose to low from 5 km (3,10 mi) to 4 km (2,48 mi) daily in V2, so it's a bit less pressure for the teams also, I think goldenratio formula is for cutting down the amount of mi a team can do per day (having a max of mi per day, so no one could overwork and all are more relaxed), so in that sense we all are going to do better, I guess, but if you are still feeling a bit overwhelmed please let me know in the thread or via PM and we can find a way to fix it.

*Overworking is actually a cause of not losing fat for certain types of people*. This doctor explains it a bit, you can check it in other videos but those were the first I found (you could search on his list of video the words exercise, burning or fat).










BTW, about that doctor, I think he's right in a bunch of things but its a bit extreme, still I have taken some of his tips which have been good so far. I'm by no means a good example of dieting/exercising lol (I'm probably a medical case to study as I'm prone to some metabolic weird things), so:

-I'm not doing intermediate fasting as the doctor suggest but not having snacks (which I realized have made me felt much better than having 4/5 small foods a day as some specialist/doctors have suggested me). However, during the last month I have missed dinner just a couple of days due not feeling well or lack of appetite/having had very large lunch.
-Due several reasons, I'm taking a day or two days with no exercise (he suggest only people in really good shape to train everyday, but better not if the goal is to burn fat).
-I'm sleeping my needed hours so far. 
-I cut on bread/pasta/sugary sweets, didn't track much of my calories during the contest, did about a 2000/2100 calories diet and created the deficit with exercise, some days I did 2500 cal maybe some days I did 1500 (I don't remember so well right now but prob mentioned it before in a more precise way in the other thread). 
- It doesn't show up in my logs (because I just paused the walks instead of stopping them just to avoid having to upload 2 pictures) but some days I had to stop my walks for about 10 minutes because it's too hot where I am from and I needed to take water, sometimes even to change my tshirt, so that helped me to recover too (I know I did little lol but I still needed to recover, specially for I'm still watching my knee).

I didn't lose a single bit of weight during the contest but there is a short and a jacket I'm using too for measuring my body, before the contest both were too tied to wear, I could hardly button the short and after the contest I could do so (I actually wore the short yesterday, yet is still tied). As mentioned before in the other thread I was doing also very short and light weight for my arms some days per week during the contest yet I cannot wear the jacket, means that at least for me (this time) worked the walkings/bit of cardio for reducing body size at least in my hips/belly although I wanted the most to reduce the arms (wanted to reduce the belly too, but arms first*). However after the contest ended and stopped working-out about 3 days, reduced about 200 calories my diet some days, lost half kg prob 1 kg by now (I'm not planning to go on a low cal diet because I did that before with very negative physical and psychological impact and I believe exercising will push me to get a better live quality).

When I was about 17 years old I had my best's friend "quinceañera party" and didn't wanted to diet (I have always being chubby) instead I did yoga before breakfast (about 15 to 20 minutes), I'm not so sure if I knew it back then, but I guess I assumed I shouldn't do more than 30-25 minutes (the ideas is to burn the stored glycogen and not to stress out the body more than that*), it worked for me because I was having my dinners and I was mostly not working out at nights but still was creating somehow a deficit, that helped me to lose about a size in month with no reducing a bit my in taken calories (but prob the age was a key factor), I did picked those kind of position that supposedly were focused on improving digestive system//burning belly fat/working abs/waist. Then again, I'm not sure if this information would be helpful for you or if it's accurate (I'm not a doctor) and I must repeat that my metabolic conditions are very particular. 
*in this video the doctor talks about working-out burning fat after storage glycogen is used. 





Hope you can burn this time that bit you are wanting to. Good luck to you and everybody participating in this new contest.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

*Updated post*

Teams are created, thanks by @Pogowiff we did it using straws ( New link: https://www.dsrw.org/~dlg...ing![/B]
[B]Good luck to all of you! :) [/B]


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Sorry for spamming all this much the thread, but it's important for me to mention that I edited the past post, teams are assigned and there is a different goal for each as they are not paired.

*Still calling for participants to contest!! :b*


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Rains said:


> I think that's too much. Last time I felt a lot of pressure to boost my team's score, and I was averaging about 10 km (which is about 6 mi) per day. I found that to be kind of excessive for me personally; time consuming and my body didn't feel quite right (I also wonder if this contributed to why I didn't lose any bodyfat, like maybe I was overexercising in the wrong way and my body was holding onto everything). So I think I kind of need to cap it for myself. I'll probably only do about 6 - 8 km (4-5 mi) per day for this one, mostly from walking, when I have the time. If everyone wants to do more than this, then I won't partake but I might come and drop by, post my results, because I do find it a beneficial practice, to get me exercising more everyday.


 @Rains
Hi, I plan to go easier in this contest too. I agree it's better to not do so much cardio if you want to reduce body fat %.  If you combine all days in the last contest, teams of 5 were averaging around 25 miles/day, I'd say. Susy is correct, what I proposed is not about setting a min/max on how much YOU do per day, but about capping how much of what a team does per day will count towards the Daily Total.

So if a team did 41 miles in a single day like my team did last time, only 30 miles will count that day for a team of 5 (5 individuals * 6 mulitiplier = 30 miles cap for Daily Total). So the other team doesn't have to try so hard to catch up and feels less pressure.

The multiplier (which is the average miles per individual) is simply a variable in regards to setting a max on team Daily Total. The multiplier is just part of a formula. Instead of setting a min/max on each individual (because some of us want to do more, while others want to do less) -- a max is set on team Daily Total. It's meant to be fair to both.

Are you OK with that idea?


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Sorry for spamming all this much the thread


Susy = Spammer Specialist :b

Just joking. I enjoy reading anything you have to say.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> - Total of team millage per day will be limited using a formula*, so @goldenratio, you are going to have to help me with this lol.


Sure. Since LonelyLurker isn't participating and probably won't be doing the Excel spreadsheets, I'll take care of that this time (if he doesn't).

I'm not using Windows, but Max OS X, so I hope the Mac spreadsheet app can do all the things that Excel can.

@LonelyLurker, let me know if you want to do the spreadsheets for this contest even though you're not directly participating.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> Susy = Spammer Specialist :b
> 
> Just joking. I enjoy reading anything you have to say.


:b Thank you!! I mean, I'm thanking for the spamming compliment lol.
>


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

@Sus y

I have a new signature. Do you like it?

Edit: signature is gone... *poof*


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Hi, Sus. Thanks for the offer and i had so much fun in the last one. Unfortunately like LonelyLurker said, I'm gonna continue doing my exercise for now. If I change my mind, I'll wait for a V3 or V4  

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

goldenratio said:


> Sure. Since LonelyLurker isn't participating and probably won't be doing the Excel spreadsheets, I'll take care of that this time (if he doesn't).
> 
> I'm not using Windows, but Max OS X, so I hope the Mac spreadsheet app can do all the things that Excel can.
> 
> @LonelyLurker, let me know if you want to do the spreadsheets for this contest even though you're not directly participating.


Well I'm all about compromise so how about this? If you guys don't mind me only updating it every 2 or 3 days, I'll do it for you.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

@goldenratio :haha:rofl LOL



cinto said:


> Hi, Sus. Thanks for the offer and i had so much fun in the last one. Unfortunately like LonelyLurker said, I'm gonna continue doing my exercise for now. If I change my mind, I'll wait for a V3 or V4
> Good luck to everyone!


Thanks! and keep working out , if there are more walking contest and you want to join, you'll be welcomed, that's for sure. :b



LonelyLurker said:


> Well I'm all about compromise so how about this? If you guys don't mind me only updating it every 2 or 3 days, I'll do it for you.


Sure, that would be great, better having 2 people tracking than none :laugh: as you know already... counting on me for such thing wasn't the best idea :blush


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

LonelyLurker said:


> Well I'm all about compromise so how about this? If you guys don't mind me only updating it every 2 or 3 days, I'll do it for you.


Don't want you to feel pressured. I went ahead and created a spreadsheet based on your design. I can post an up-to-date spreadsheet _everyday_. 

You can still post yours every 2-3 days, if you feel like it.

Notice the Daily Totals (and look at how Susy's big score was capped):


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> @goldenratio :haha:rofl LOL


Glad you found that funny! Sorry, the signature's gone. That was a temporary joke, so no worries :b


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> *Important numbers/dates:*
> Contest start on this Friday: *10/27/17 and end up in Friday 11/10/17.* (Toronto hour)
> 
> Team A:
> ...


Total mileage for both teams appears to be missing one day.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> Total mileage for both teams appears to be missing one day.


I'm calculating 14 days, the last one is for updating belated stuff, just in case. Did I calculated wrong still? I don't know... I was very distracted when doing so. 
Yes, it was funny! Bye bye funny signature! XD


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> I'm calculating 14 days, the last one is for updating belated stuff, just in case. Did I calculated wrong still? I don't know... I was very distracted when doing so.
> Yes, it was funny! Bye bye funny signature! XD


My spreadsheet is calculating 17 days. Is that OK?

25-Oct: 1
26-Oct: 2
27-Oct: 3
28-Oct: 4
29-Oct: 5
30-Oct: 6
31-Oct: 7
01-Nov: 8
02-Nov: 9
03-Nov: 10
04-Nov: 11
05-Nov: 12
06-Nov: 13
07-Nov: 14
08-Nov: 15
09-Nov: 16
10-Nov: 17


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> XD don't mean to embarrass you, but we need to check out the days.
> 
> 25-Oct: 1
> 26-Oct: 2
> ...


LOL Not embarring, I mean... I know... I was very distracted? :O Didn't imagined I was all that much. :O
Yeah, I'll fix it tomorrow :blush.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

I think I'm a bit tired, so I'll come back tomorrow. No worries on the small error


----------



## LUCH0 (Aug 25, 2017)

Sus y said:


> @That Random Guy Are you going to join? We are going to take the number 1.
> 
> @Myosr it's still the call for V2 lol, but maybe you feel like joining? Don't worry, I won't be doing all that much so... hahaha!! you are not alone in it.
> 
> ...


yeah im down


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

goldenratio said:


> Don't want you to feel pressured. I went ahead and created a spreadsheet based on your design. I can post an up-to-date spreadsheet _everyday_.
> 
> You can still post yours every 2-3 days, if you feel like it.
> 
> Notice the Daily Totals (and look at how Susy's big score was capped):


Everyday you say, look at you. 

Not much point in duplicating work, are you capping with a formula or manually?

Good work.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

goldenratio said:


> Hi, I plan to go easier in this contest too. I agree it's better to not do so much cardio if you want to reduce body fat %.  If you combine all days in the last contest, teams of 5 were averaging around 25 miles/day, I'd say. Susy is correct, what I proposed is not about setting a min/max on how much YOU do per day, but about capping how much of what a team does per day will count towards the Daily Total.
> 
> So if a team did 41 miles in a single day like my team did last time, only 30 miles will count that day for a team of 5 (5 individuals * 6 mulitiplier = 30 miles cap for Daily Total). So the other team doesn't have to try so hard to catch up and feels less pressure.
> 
> ...


Yeah I understood the capping team totals idea, but I was just saying I thought the cap and consequently, average number of miles you originally suggested each person do to reach the cap, was too high. I don't want to have to average almost 10 km (6 mi) per day again. And I know no one person HAS to do that to meet the team cap, but somebody does, and if someone undershoots, then someone else will have to overshoot to compensate. And knowing the way I am, I'll probably end up being one of the ones overshooting. That was what I did last time.

Capping individuals would make them self-conscious if they didn't hit the cap. So I think the best thing to do is lower the team cap to make it more manageable for each person to contribute to it.

@Sus y Thanks for the vids. Checking them out now. I've been watching a lot on running, fitness and exercise. Interesting stuff. Is your metabolic thing PCOS by any chance (no need to tell what it actually is, just wondering if it may have been that)? I have wondered if I had a mild form, or tendency to PCOS for various reasons. I'm slim but skinnyfat and there is diabetes / heart disease in the family, so I suspect my blood sugar control is not great hence why I try to do a lot of exercise to prevent issues down the line.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Rains said:


> Yeah I understood the capping team totals idea, but I was just saying I thought the cap and consequently, average number of miles you originally suggested each person do to reach the cap, was too high. I don't want to have to average almost 10 km (6 mi) per day again. And I know no one person HAS to do that to meet the team cap, but somebody does, and if someone undershoots, then someone else will have to overshoot to compensate. And knowing the way I am, I'll probably end up being one of the ones overshooting. That was what I did last time.
> 
> Capping individuals would make them self-conscious if they didn't hit the cap. So I think the best thing to do is lower the team cap to make it more manageable for each person to contribute to it.


I understand. Would you prefer a multiplier of 4 or 5? (I think 5 would be a good middle ground, but that's just my two cents)

I'm OK with doing either, and we can all do a "test drive" to see how that goes. I mean, it's likely that both team's final scores will be much closer the lower the multiplier. Especially if the contest is only 14 days. The point really isn't to hit the cap... otherwise, each team ties too often on each day and it won't be much of a contest imo. If there's no cap, then one team can shoot way ahead and the weaker team may feel more pressure to catch up. It's like choosing the lesser of two evils lol.

With lower multipliers, it may be necessary to add a rule that if both teams reach the goal on the same day, the one with the higher score wins. This is uncharted waters for me, so any ideas would be helpful.

I took two more screenshots with the multiplier lowered, so you can tell me which one you like better. First one is the original (with multiplier of 6):

(Multiplier of 6)









(Multiplier of 5)









(Multiplier of 4)









I encourage everyone to give their feedback too.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

LonelyLurker said:


> Everyday you say, look at you.
> 
> Not much point in duplicating work, are you capping with a formula or manually?
> 
> Good work.


Thank you. You might like to know that I took an Excel class one time. 

I've done many Excel spreadsheets before. On Mac OS X, LibreOffice can create spreadsheets that let you do just about everything Excel can do.

Nearly everything on my spreadsheet is formula-based. Here's a screenshot so you can see one of the cap formulas I'm using.










In the last contest, Susy started off with calculations done in text format (instead of spreadsheet) -- so when she wasn't feeling well, I updated it for her. Then you stepped in with your Excel skills, and then I (enjoying math and not minding manual calculations to keep my mind in shape since you had spreadsheet to double-check me) kept up Susy's way while you kept up with the spreadsheets. However, I always use formulas with Excel spreadsheets. There shouldn't be any issues. Cheers.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Rains said:


> @Sus y Thanks for the vids. Checking them out now. I've been watching a lot on running, fitness and exercise. Interesting stuff. Is your metabolic thing PCOS by any chance (no need to tell what it actually is, just wondering if it may have been that)? I have wondered if I had a mild form, or tendency to PCOS for various reasons. I'm slim but skinnyfat and there is diabetes / heart disease in the family, so I suspect my blood sugar control is not great hence why I try to do a lot of exercise to prevent issues down the line.


PCOS could be related to insulin resistance, as the insulin is anabolic and insulin resistance can cause inflammation I think, not so sure lol. As you said diabetes is for the most genetic but also environmental/habits (if a daughter eats the same that eats the diabetic father err.... you get the point!) , although you don't have to have either, if you keep exercising and cut down a bit some kind of carbs. Don't wait until is late because that's awful and more complicated to fix, it would eat your muscles and other things, like getting you hairy or acne. I'm not in PCOS nor diabetic, but I was very sensitive to hormones specially when younger, like my hair/nails growing faster than average or gaining two bra sizes before my period sorry if that was too TMI lol. To summarize all of it: I'm prone to burn or store fat faster than average depending on the food I have.

So as many doctor were kind of useless to me in this sense and mostly my test were kind of ok in most ways. I have been learning by my own which are best proportions of carbs/proteins/fats to keep my mental sanity. For example I should not have an apple as breakfast or snack. If crave bananas (despite being high in carbs) they would do good to me but if I'm hungry and don't crave them I could get nausea if eat them. Cantaloupe is not a friend unless I have a very tiny proportion of it with something else. I can have arab bread but the average one is not a friend either. I would say that a diet not as extreme as Atkins or keto are about the ideal to me, that's why I kind of like the doctor I linked to you, he's very focused in insulin/hormones.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> Thank you. You might like to know that I took an Excel class one time.
> 
> I've done many Excel spreadsheets before. On Mac OS X, LibreOffice can create spreadsheets that let you do just about everything Excel can do.
> 
> ...


That's pretty impressive. Spreadsheets and I don't mix for some reason. I can write complex code that manipulates SQL databases, but I can't seem to grasp how a spreadsheet makes sense. If I really tried I'm sure I could, but something about them is hard for me to understand intuitively like I do with other technology.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

@goldenratio I'm fine with whatever the others decided and what with you are doing, I thank your effort for this to be done and your formulas (that I'm not really following but I like them :b), I guess this time as we are less people we could lower stuff and then wait for the results , also it there are others V walking contest, could be a good idea to do one time more effort and then one time less effort, that way we would challenge our body without killing it, we need to keep it happy and alive lol.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

goldenratio said:


> Thank you. You might like to know that I took an Excel class one time.
> 
> I've done many Excel spreadsheets before. On Mac OS X, LibreOffice can create spreadsheets that let you do just about everything Excel can do.
> 
> Nearly everything on my spreadsheet is formula-based. Here's a screenshot so you can see one of the cap formulas I'm using...


Looks good to me, I was thinking about IF statements also.

I can see the figures are in good hands, I don't mean it like that, or do I?


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

finallyclosed said:


> That's pretty impressive. Spreadsheets and I don't mix for some reason. I can write complex code that manipulates SQL databases, but I can't seem to grasp how a spreadsheet makes sense. If I really tried I'm sure I could, but something about them is hard for me to understand intuitively like I do with other technology.


Spreadsheet coding isn't as complex as other codes (C++, Java, FORTRAN, MySQL, etc), from what I can tell based on my experience. It's just a bit different in syntax, but the concepts are similar. Such as instead of IF / ELSE functions, you have: IF (insert condition here,what happens if condition is true,what happens if condition is false). That's how to read my cap formula in the image provided. Takes time to get used to, but I had a lot of practice in that Excel class -- the instructor gave too much "busy work" and I did it all. :roll Most students couldn't keep up so they either withdrew or failed that course. I was very burnt out after that course, but it gave me invaluable skills. I'm pretty sure you know more about SQL database code than I do... I found Oracle MySQL to be a bit hard to remember, felt kind of counterintuitive at times. Didn't really study a lot of that.



Sus y said:


> @goldenratio I'm fine with whatever the others decided and what with you are doing, I thank your effort for this to be done and your formulas (that I'm not really following but I like them :b), I guess this time as we are less people we could lower stuff and then wait for the results , also it there are others V walking contest, could be a good idea to do one time more effort and then one time less effort, that way we would challenge our body without killing it, we need to keep it happy and alive lol.


You're welcome. Uhh I feel a little funny bringing this up a day before the contest starts, but if you (and everyone else) are OK with this... could we start on Monday instead? Three reasons:

(1) More people may join (don't forget to add LUCH0, btw)
(2) It gives us more time to discuss ideas before the contest starts. We're also still in midst of some discussions (such as what multiplier we should use)
(3) I plan to order a fitbit or similar. Had an unusually busy week (paperwork for new job, etc -- still need to buy some work clothes)

What you said about alternating more effort / less effort sounds great to me. I have a new idea. This idea is for "less effort" contests.

It can be either individually or in teams.

INDIVIDUALLY
- Everyone is given an individual goal to reach 3 miles (4.83 km) of walking/running everyday. If that goal is reached, that individual gets 1 point for the day. If it's not reached, no point for the day. The individual to have the most points at the end of the contest wins, with honorable mentions (2nd place, 3rd place, etc).

IN TEAMS
- Everyone is assigned to teams. Everyone is given an individual goal to reach 3 miles (4.83 km) of walking/running everyday. If that goal is reached, that individual gets 1 point for the day. If it's not reached, no point for the day. That point contributes to the team total, which is measured in points. The team that reaches the (predetermined # of points) goal first -or- has the most points after last day of contest is the winner. We can decide which goal we want to use.

Again, the above idea is for "less effort" contests. What do you think of that idea, everyone?



LonelyLurker said:


> Looks good to me, I was thinking about IF statements also.
> 
> I can see the figures are in good hands, I don't mean it like that, or do I?


Had I been less tired, I might have just answered your answer directly instead of unnecessarily elaborating on my qualifications lol. I'm sure either of us can do the task just as well. Yep, IF statements work perfectly for what's needed.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

goldenratio said:


> Had I been less tired, I might have just answered your answer directly instead of unnecessarily elaborating on my qualifications lol. I'm sure either of us can do the task just as well. Yep, IF statements work perfectly for what's needed.


Nothing to worry about, I didn't take it in a bad way. :smile2:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

*Update*

New participants are added (thanks to @Pogowiff we did it, again, using the straws New link: https://www.dsrw.org/~dlg/web/straws.php?8VDib9X0J0 ).

*Team A:*
@That Random Guy 
Sus y 
goldenratio 
@jealousisjelly

*Team B:*
Pogowiff 
@Rains 
@roxslide 
@Neo 
@LUCH0

*Please let me know if I added you but you want/must withdraw or if you want to be added, we can still add on participants! *
You could also express any concern in this thread or via PM to me if needed, don't worry.

*Important numbers/dates:*
Due some changes and adding people contest won't start on this Friday as was suggested, this are the new dates: 
Start: Monday 10/30/17. End: 11/12/17. (Toronto hour)

*Team A:*
*Individual goal per day is:* 2,48 mi (4 km). If you miss one day, you can redistribute those miles in other days, so you don't get belated.
*Team goal per day:* 9.94 mi (16 km) 
*Total millage per team for V2 contest:* 139,18 mi (224 km)

*Team B:*
*Individual goal per day is: *2,48 mi (4 km). If you miss one day, you can redistribute those miles in other days, so you don't get belated.
*Team goal per day:*12.42 mi (20 km) 
*Total millage per team for V2 contest:* 173.98 mi (280 km)

*Same rules as V1 contest, with some modifications: *
- For each new member added after we started the contest, we could just add 4* km daily (for them, from the moment they join), so that way it's not a problem that teams are not paired.
-If a person withdraws, the team could replace that member with a new one. 
- If a team ends before the date they are the winner automatically. 
- Posting the scores could be positive (using apps/captures) but not mandatory as some people express not to have a proper device for this. Trusting each other is important. 
- If you need a rule to be changed, just tell it, same apply in case of me leaving out of consideration something important, please let me know, we are just adjusting stuff, also, as I have said before, I'm not English speaker so, if I'm not understanding you to well... , sorry, my bad. 
- All the distances you walk daily can be sum to your score, you just may need to keep a track of it.
- Total of team millage per day will be limited using a formula* ( @goldenratio , you are going to have to help me with this lol). This will be done with the purpose of avoiding too much pressure on each team. 
-The prize is winning, beating the other team, having fun, interact with each other, trusting each other and exercising. 
*Let me know if I need to fix something!*
*Good luck to all of you!*


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> *Important numbers/dates:*
> Due some changes and adding people contest won't start on this Friday as was suggested, this are the new dates:
> Start: Monday 10/30/17. End: Monday 11/13/17. (Toronto hour)
> 
> ...


Are we counting Monday 11/13/17 towards team score?


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I would really like to do this but I think I might have to withdraw I am not sure. I've been swamped with work and school and I also have to attend my sister's wedding in a week, which means I will be flying/travelling for 2 days and also spending another 2 days assisting and attending the wedding activities. I don't want to let my team members down so I think it might be best to withdraw, OR I can try to make up for all the days I miss by walking more on other days, not sure. I am open to suggestions but in the end don't want to let my team down.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> Are we counting Monday 11/13/17 towards team score?


I guess so, should we end up in 11/14 for posting logs and sum? :um:con


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

roxslide said:


> I would really like to do this but I think I might have to withdraw I am not sure. I've been swamped with work and school and I also have to attend my sister's wedding in a week, which means I will be flying/travelling for 2 days and also spending another 2 days assisting and attending the wedding activities. I don't want to let my team members down so I think it might be best to withdraw, OR I can try to make up for all the days I miss by walking more on other days, not sure. I am open to suggestions but in the end don't want to let my team down.


As you wish, if you need to withdraw we would understand it, don't worry, it's not a problem :smile2:, you could also sum your missed days doing long walks whenever you can (this time the daily goal is 4 km, one less than last time, so that's a bit easier, I suppose), or you could join a V3 (which I wish can be done). You could take the weekend to think about it :b. Let me know.

Congratulations for your sister wedding and hope all goes well for you with work and school and the weeding activities, which I hope you enjoy a lot.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> I guess so, should we end up in 11/14 for posting logs and sum? :um:con


If 12-Nov is the last day counted, the total mileage you gave for both teams is correct.

If 13-Nov is the last day counted, which equals 15 days, the total mileage you gave for both teams needs one more day's worth of mileage added. 

Edit: I think I'll end the spreadsheet on 12-Nov, since that matches 14 days and the total mileage u gave

Edit #2: The multiplier is now set at 5 instead of 6. @Rains, see my earlier post <-- click it


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

I only walked 0.5 miles today. Didn't get much time to do anything today and the weather wasn't forgiving when I did have the opportunity to do so.

Please be careful out there folks!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

That Random Guy said:


> I only walked 0.5 miles today. Didn't get much time to do anything today and the weather wasn't forgiving when I did have the opportunity to do so.
> 
> Please be careful out there folks!


Hi, we decided to start on Monday, as there were some changes. You could also use a treadmill or a walking video tutorial at home, like 





But you are right, everybody should be careful outside.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Sus y said:


> New participants are added (thanks to @Pogowiff we did it, again, using the straws New link: https://www.dsrw.org/~dlg/web/straws.php?8VDib9X0J0 ).
> 
> *Team A:*
> @That Random Guy
> ...


Can we trash talk the other team


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

jealousisjelly said:


> Can we trash talk the other team


Lol ask them, I don't think they want that, but you can walk enough to win, that's good, I guess.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

That Random Guy said:


> I only walked 0.5 miles today. Didn't get much time to do anything today and the weather wasn't forgiving when I did have the opportunity to do so.
> 
> Please be careful out there folks!


That's perfectly OK. Like Susy said, contest start date is now Monday instead of yesterday (Friday).

Indeed, I second your sentiment. We need to be careful. Imagine the tragic loss if one of us got chased down by werewolves or zombies if we do walks past midnight, with Halloween just around the corner.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Are we doing 5 mi / 8 km per day? Why does Sus y's other post say 2,48 mi / 4 km per day?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

@Rains and Neo, sorry for the confusion, we are doing 4 km (2,48mi) daily this time, so we can go more relaxed, however there is a team that will have a higher target (as team) because have 1 more member, but still the daily individual goal is 4 km for every team.

Yes, Neo, you can redistribute your miles during the week, if one or two days you cannot hit the goal, that can have a positive outcome for you and your team.

I'm going to ask a mod to close the other thread so we continuous in this one and no one gets confused, don't worry if you posted already there your daily score, I can re-post it here (as a quote), so it's not an issue.

Hope this solves all the doubts, but if you still have some question you can ask here or PM, don't worry .


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

We could lower it to 2,18 mi (3,50 km) daily individual, if you still think it's too high for the team goal achievement, when you sum all the mi we would have to do as team @Rains.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

9.17 km / 5.70 mi


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Rains said:


> Are we doing 5 mi / 8 km per day? Why does Sus y's other post say 2,48 mi / 4 km per day?


 @Rains

We aren't doing 5 mi / 8 km per day. That is just a variable that helps to calculate the cap for team Daily Total, to prevent a team from getting way ahead of another team. Makes things easier on the weaker team. That's it.

Susy's 2.48 mi / 4 km per day is the actual daily expectation per individual in this contest. It's multiplied by a variable (team size) and number of days to calculate the target mileage.

2.48 mi per individual per day * 5 team size * 14 days = 173.98 mi

That's your team's target mileage in order to win the contest.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Started my first day at work today. Here are my miles.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm using http://www.simpleimageresizer.com/ to resize my pictures, no, they didn't pay me to tell you lol, I should ask money next time.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

There may be some participants that will post later on their logs, so, lets not worry about them . We could also, before automatically declaring 1 team the winner make a one day call for this persons to post their belated logs, if they still don't manage sum more than the other team, then we can tell who's winner (if you all like this new modifications to the rules, let me know).


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sounds good to me, Susy!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> Sounds good to me, Susy!


Upps, sorry for adding my mi too late, my internet has been kind of crappy today, well more than other days lol.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

It was a quick fix, only took me 3 min after you posted your miles, to post an updated spreadsheet. :b 

But good job. You beat my miles by 0.25 lol.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> It was a quick fix, only took me 3 min after you posted your miles, to post an updated spreadsheet. :b
> 
> But good job. You beat my miles by 0.25 lol.


I feel so proud of myself! :O :laugh: Well, not really, I though I could kept on but I was kind of hungry and was planning to have a really delicious dinner so... I had an urge to end the walk. :blush


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

goldenratio said:


> Started my first day at work today...


Congratulations. :smile2:

Keep up the good good work everyone.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

btw, you can actually earn a little money doing this, with this app...it won't be much, the points come slow but eh, why not.

This is my referral link:http://tinyurl.com/y8vnzkfs

not trying to be slick, getting referrals, take my code out if you want, it´s all good.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

goldenratio said:


> @Rains
> 
> We aren't doing 5 mi / 8 km per day. That is just a variable that helps to calculate the cap for team Daily Total, to prevent a team from getting way ahead of another team. Makes things easier on the weaker team. That's it.
> 
> ...


Okay. You originally defined the multiplier/variable as the average number of miles per individual to calculate a daily cap, and you updated me saying it was 5. 
But now this multiplier/variable you were referring to seems to be the number of people per team. That is why I was confused.










9.47 km / 5.88 mi


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Rains said:


> Okay. You originally defined the multiplier/variable as the average number of miles per individual to calculate a daily cap, and you updated me saying it was 5.
> *But now this multiplier/variable you were referring to seems to be the number of people per team.*That is why I was confused. [...]


 @Rains

Boldfaced part above... actually, the multiplier IS also average number of miles per individual. It's part of another formula, related only to the Daily Total cap.

For a team of 5, if the multiplier is 4 miles per individual per day... 5 * 4 = 20... the Daily Total cap is 20 miles for that team per day...

For a team of 5, if the multiplier is 5 miles per individual per day... 5 * 5 = 25... the Daily Total cap is 25 miles for that team per day...

For a team of 5, if the multiplier is 6 miles per individual per day... 5 * 6 = 30... the Daily Total cap is 30 miles for that team per day...

It's also indicated on the screenshots of each multiplier at this link (click on link)

Look at the Daily Totals on each screenshot for the Teams of 3 and 4 using the three multipliers, and you'll see what I mean.

I lowered the multiplier to 5 instead of 6 because you were concerned about the 6 multiplier.

Susy's formula has the actual daily expectation per individual, separate from my cap formula (which is only meant to give the weaker team a better chance of catching up, thereby decreasing pressure on the weaker team).

I haven't given any wrong information, as far as I can see. Hope this clears up the confusion.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

goldenratio said:


> @Rains
> 
> Boldfaced part above... actually, the multiplier IS also average number of miles per individual. It's part of another formula, related only to the Daily Total cap.
> 
> ...


Yeah technically every number in this formula is a multiplier / variable, which is why I was wondering why you used the term multiplier when referring to only one of the numbers. But I guess because you're doing it in excel, you're thinking in excel mode. 

I think to prevent confusion it's best to not even use the term multiplier here though since it's too ambiguous, it's clearer to just say whether you mean average distance, number of team members, or days.

Thanks for doing the excel stuff btw, I've dabbled with it and would rather not touch it with a 10 foot pole again.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Rains said:


> Yeah technically every number in this formula is a multiplier / variable, which is why I was wondering why you used the term multiplier when referring to only one of the numbers. But I guess because you're doing it in excel, you're thinking in excel mode.
> 
> I think to prevent confusion it's best to not even use the term multiplier here though since it's too ambiguous, it's clearer to just say whether you mean average distance, number of team members, or days.
> 
> Thanks for doing the excel stuff btw, I've dabbled with it and would rather not touch it with a 10 foot pole again.


LOL you're welcome!

I used the term Multiplier instead of directly calling it average distance (especially on the Excel spreadsheet), because I felt using the words "average distance" might create confusion with Susy's actual average distance per individual to reach the target mileage. Sorry about that.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> I feel so proud of myself! :O :laugh: Well, not really, I though I could kept on but I was kind of hungry and was planning to have a really delicious dinner so... I had an urge to end the walk. :blush


Didn't even think about sharing your delicious dinner with everyone here :crying:



LonelyLurker said:


> Congratulations. :smile2:
> 
> Keep up the good good work everyone.


Much appreciated!



jealousisjelly said:


> btw, you can actually earn a little money doing this, with this app...it won't be much, the points come slow but eh, why not.
> 
> This is my referral link:http://tinyurl.com/y8vnzkfs
> 
> not trying to be slick, getting referrals, take my code out if you want, it´s all good.


Yep, I've also run into pedometer apps where you can earn money or points. I've just been lazy at giving them much consideration... maybe one day 

Referral links are quite cool!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

jealousisjelly said:


> btw, you can actually earn a little money doing this, with this app...it won't be much, the points come slow but eh, why not.
> 
> This is my referral link:http://tinyurl.com/y8vnzkfs
> 
> not trying to be slick, getting referrals, take my code out if you want, it´s all good.


Lol, I'll take a look at it 



goldenratio said:


> Didn't even think about sharing your delicious dinner with everyone here :crying:
> 
> Yep, I've also run into pedometer apps where you can earn money or points. I've just been lazy at giving them much consideration... maybe one day
> 
> Referral links are quite cool!


Yum dinner! :clap I still feel happy lol. :blush. Interesting, if you share the name I'll try it too LOL. Burning calories and earning money seems like fun, even if it's just a little, it still is motivating. :grin2: Hope they have bitcoins option lol.

*This belong out of the quote:* Forgot to mention I did 0.33 mi today early on, which I'm not planing to waste because it was HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT outside, although I couldn't get the log for.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Yum dinner! :clap I still feel happy lol. :blush. Interesting, if you share the name I'll try it too LOL. Burning calories and earning money seems like fun, even if it's just a little, it still is motivating. :grin2: Hope they have bitcoins option lol.


Here are some examples of apps and programs that pay you to walk: https://www.verywell.com/walking-apps-that-earn-rewards-3434997


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

I didn't get to walk yesterday. I slept in and the cold didn't seem appeasing without sun.

I only got in a mile today walking around my local shopping district. I will be sure to get in my 3 miles from here on out for the rest of the week.

A university project has required I remain somewhere with Wi-Fi and since I don't use 4G, I can't do that while walking. I also don't have access to a walker or an inside bike.

P.S.- Is it 3 or 4 miles we're expected to get in each day?


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

That Random Guy said:


> I didn't get to walk yesterday. I slept in and the cold didn't seem appeasing without sun.
> 
> I only got in a mile today walking around my local shopping district. I will be sure to get in my 3 miles from here on out for the rest of the week.
> 
> ...


That's OK you didn't walk yesterday.

2.48 mi / 4 km is everyone's average distance per day to reach the target mileage in 14 days.

That's all you really have to do for your part in the team. But don't worry if you can't walk everyday. This is a relaxed contest.

When you say walker, do you mean treadmill?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Upps @jealousisjelly I was going to join the app but seems like it's not available in my country, same as all that @goldenratio linked, only for US . Well at least I still can use Charity Miles, that's equally good, somewhat lol.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

+0.33 mi I did in the morning (no log for that one, sorry, although I make sure that's what I walked  ).
I walked really slow because my headset was out of battery  I don't know why it says I was faster, although I used another app too so despite the timing it was the same, the Nike started to fail at the start so I didn't even bothered.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

@jealousisjelly That's the same screenshot from yesterday... wrong image?



Sus y said:


> +0.33 mi I did in the morning (no log for that one, sorry, although I make sure that's what I walked  ).
> I walked really slow because my headset was out of battery  I don't know why it says I was faster, although I used another app too so despite the timing it was the same, the Nike started to fail at the start so I didn't even bothered.


Luckily I can read some Spanish, otherwise I'd be stratching my head as to what millas is 

I'm so drop dead tired today that my mileage will be very low. The fatigue just suddenly hit me and lasted all day.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> @jealousisjelly That's the same screenshot from yesterday... wrong image?
> 
> Luckily I can read some Spanish, otherwise I'd be stratching my head as to what millas is
> 
> I'm so drop dead tired today that my mileage will be very low. The fatigue just suddenly hit me and lasted all day.


LOL I forgot about that. :laugh:
And hope you feel better tomorrow


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Upps @jealousisjelly I was going to join the app but seems like it's not available in my country, same as all that @goldenratio linked, only for US . Well at least I still can use Charity Miles, that's equally good, somewhat lol.


That's a real bummer about all apps except Charity Miles not being available in your country. It might depend on if your country allows referral programs. If you have access to some search engine based in your country (similar to how Google has google.ca for Canada and google.co.uk for UK), you could do a search using the phrase: pedometer apps to earn money or points

Things can show up differently in local search engine results, with more emphasis on what's geographically available.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

New feature added: *% complete* so we know the % of target mileage we've done so far


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Neo said:


> Hurrah, another Runkeeper user


I actually tried Runkeeper before but kept with Nike Club, it was when I saw you were using it that I got like "maybe this app isn't so bad? I should give it another chance", :smile2: I may keep using Nike as the main one but I'm monitoring/contrasting my results with Runkeeper, specially because the Nike is crashing lately.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Neo said:


> To be honest, I've used it for years - built up so much history on it (I have 416 tracked activities now), and would be tough to go to something else. I've never really looked at any other similar app so I don't know if there is significantly better out there. In the end, it does what I need it to do  Hopefully your main tracker will stop crashing with an update, or whatever it may be.


I'm kind of the same, I have had many tracks with Nike, however I didn't keep them (lost account and stuff) and I only keep using it because I like the stickers lol also because it doesn't show all that much information (I'm very open and secretive at the same time, so I like that it doesn't show calories, time etc). If you are wondering, I don't think there is much difference between both and actually Runkeeper is the one doing the job now, I can do nothing with stickers if the app stop working lol.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

goldenratio said:


> @jealousisjelly, I need your miles for today (31-Oct) then I'll update the below spreadsheet. Your image posted today was the same as the one from yesterday.


mah bad mah bad


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

8.62 km / 5.36 mi


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

jealousisjelly said:


> mah bad mah bad


Lol it's OK, don't sweat the small stuff! Added 

I also added a new feature to the spreadsheet: % complete

This feature lets us know how far along each team is in meeting the target mileage, since both teams have different target mileage.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I want to remember *Team B* that Roxslides haven't confirmed yet if she's participating, she asked time to decide, so she's given (hope she can join us :smile2. In case she join she said she could try to do longer walks some days, in case she doesn't join both teams will have to do the same amount of mi (139).



goldenratio said:


> Lol it's OK, don't sweat the small stuff! Added
> 
> I also added a new feature to the spreadsheet: % complete
> 
> This feature lets us know how far along each team is in meeting the target mileage, since both teams have different target mileage.


:O So fancy! :clap


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> I want to remember *Team B* that Roxslides haven't confirmed yet if she's participating, she asked time to decide, so she's given (hope she can join us :smile2. In case she join she said she could try to do longer walks some days, in case she doesn't join both teams will have to do the same amount of mi (139).
> 
> Understood. Up to her, and not a problem!
> 
> ...


No problem, roxslide can let us know. 

Yep, fancy and very useful feature too. Here are my miles for today:


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Team A: 36.0% complete
Team B: 29.1% complete


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

goldenratio said:


> Team A: 24.8% complete
> Team B: 18.6% complete


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Team B.....fitting name #The A-Team ftw!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

jealousisjelly said:


>


You walk so much! :O If you use all the apps for making walking money you would get rich by the time you are old hehe! :clap


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

So is it really just 3 vs 3?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Sus y said:


> You walk so much! :O If you use all the apps for making walking money you would get rich by the time you are old hehe! :clap


I used to walk way more at my last job, this place has these rollers that you put the boxes on and roll them out to the ppl outside, so I walk a lot less...before we would carry them ****s out the trailer

Oh damn, I just realized your suggestion, I forgot there's other apps....I'm on it!


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> You walk so much! :O If you use all the apps for making walking money you would get rich by the time you are old hehe! :clap


Sounds about right for jealousisjelly! He gets an A+ for effort. Go get those apps! 



jealousisjelly said:


> So is it really just 3 vs 3?


Looks that way... in last contest, some of us submitted several days at once (a few days later). We'll just wait and see.

P.S. spreadsheet updated with your miles


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry about the late response. As much as I want to do this, I think I need to pull out. Even though I could probably meet the daily goal (I noticed I walk about 2 mi on a work day with no extra effort made) the stress of my responsibilities in the wedding, as well as the new classes I'm taking has just been almost too much for me to handle lately. So I realized it's more of stress thing now rather than a time issue. Sorry, guys. I feel bad for letting you down.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

roxslide said:


> Sorry about the late response. As much as I want to do this, I think I need to pull out. Even though I could probably meet the daily goal (I noticed I walk about 2 mi on a work day with no extra effort made) the stress of my responsibilities in the wedding, as well as the new classes I'm taking has just been almost too much for me to handle lately. So I realized it's more of stress thing now rather than a time issue. Sorry, guys. I feel bad for letting you down.


Aww! Don't feel bad, you did a great job in the first one :clap and maybe there could be a 3 competition (who knows :b, but lets hope!). As I said before, hope you have fun with the wedding and success with classes. 

*Considering this, both teams will have the same target/same amount of participants. 
Good luck to everyone of you! Hope you achieve your walking/exercise goals! :clap*


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Neo said:


> @goldenratio The 7.74 mile total was done on 10/31 - thanks
> 
> 11/1 total is - 8.13 miles.


 @Neo No problem! The spreadsheet above has been updated.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

@roxslide, don't worry about it. Take care of yourself first and foremost, and you're always welcome in any future contests.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

10.23 km / 6.36 mi


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm so tired already and I have still to go to work :-/, I don't think I will be doing my walk today but during the weekend I'll do the missing.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> I'm so tired already and I have still to go to work :-/, I don't think I will be doing my walk today but during the weekend I'll do the missing.


That's OK. I already did your part for you today. :b


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> That's OK. I already did your part for you today. :b


:banana


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Posted my miles on the other thread. Posting on this thread as well because I am confused which thread is the we report miles. My miles below. Sorry for the late update. Happy strutting! 

10/30: 1.5 miles
10/31: 4.5 miles
11/1: 3.6 miles

Total so far: 9.6 miles


----------



## LUCH0 (Aug 25, 2017)

sorry for the late post. will update later tonight


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

I was able to walk 2.5 miles yesterday (11/1/17). I recently got new walking shoes and it was a good test run.

I was only able to walk 0.2 miles today, unfortunately. I was kept busy with other responsibilities.

Tomorrow's weather is looking to be nice. I'll definitely get to walk tomorrow.

I'll be putting up some photos I took while on my walk since I can't put up any PII.

Nothing fancy, just scenery.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

That Random Guy said:


> I was able to walk 2.5 miles yesterday (11/1/17). I recently got new walking shoes and it was a good test run.
> 
> I was only able to walk 0.2 miles today, unfortunately. I was kept busy with other responsibilities.
> 
> ...


0.2? Way more than what I did today . And cool for the new shoes.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Good day for me. I told ya, @Sus y, I did your miles for you today. And a little extra for @That Random Guy too


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

That Random Guy said:


> I was able to walk 2.5 miles yesterday (11/1/17). I recently got new walking shoes and it was a good test run.
> 
> I was only able to walk 0.2 miles today, unfortunately. I was kept busy with other responsibilities.
> 
> ...


Cool that you got new walking shoes. Definitely a bonus to motivation. 

Looking forward to the photos!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

LUCH0 said:


> sorry for the late post. will update later tonight


:clap



goldenratio said:


> Good day for me. I told ya, @Sus y, I did your miles for you today. And a little extra for @That Random Guy too


Nice! I hope you can burn my calories too lol.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Nice! I hope you can burn my calories too lol.


Sure, no problem. (telepathically burns your calories)... done!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Hope this is me during the weekend hahah











Neo said:


> Hello all  Today's total: 8.58 miles.


Hello to you and to the rest of the participants of V2 walking contest. 
Happy weekend to all of you! :clap


----------



## LUCH0 (Aug 25, 2017)

todays total.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

7.73 km / 4.80 mi


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

LUCH0 said:


> todays total.


Hey! Since we're all in different time zones, could you just state the exact date to put it down on the spreadsheet since the word "today" may be different for everyone. So is "today" 2-Nov or 3-Nov in your time zone? :wink2:


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

goldenratio said:


> Hey! Since we're all in different time zones, could you just state the exact date to put it down on the spreadsheet since the word "today" may be different for everyone. So is "today" 2-Nov or 3-Nov in your time zone? :wink2:


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

@jealousisjelly... I know what time zone you are in (it shows on left side under ur profile photo) so your other images are fine. No need for those extra images above  My quote was for LUCH0.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

:clap :clap Both teams are in the middle of the set goal!!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

goldenratio said:


> @jealousisjelly... I know what time zone you are in (it shows on left side under ur profile photo) so your other images are fine. No need for those extra images above  My quote was for LUCH0.


I thought you were making cheating allegations, I was about to give you the BIZZNEZZ but then I saw we were on the same team, then you replied :wink2:


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Yesterday, Saturday and Sunday are going to be downright embarrassing cause Friday was only a half day and no work this weekend, I´ll probably go into hibernation mode. I didn't even hit double digits in miles today, what a lazy bum I´ve become


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

11.5 km / 7.15 mi


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

jealousisjelly said:


> I thought you were making cheating allegations, I was about to give you the BIZZNEZZ but then I saw we were on the same team, then you replied :wink2:


:rofl



Rains said:


> 11.5 km / 7.15 mi


:clap


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

jealousisjelly said:


> I thought you were making cheating allegations, I was about to give you the BIZZNEZZ but then I saw we were on the same team, then you replied :wink2:


Lol :haha

You're funny.  I was simply confused which date to put LUCH0 down for, and came up with an EASY solution (giving the date instead of using ambigious words like "today" or "yesterday") to make sure that doesn't happen again. That's all :wink2:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Now I'm going to eat a pizza :blush lol.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

dammit, I walked to the damn liquor store twice and forgot to turn my tracker on...gonna try to force myself to walk to target tho so hopefully I won´t have to forever live with the shame of having a zero on my resume


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Yep.*

I agree @*Sus y* , It's quite difficult to find the time and energy to get to it at times.

Thanks @*goldenratio* . I agree, they are quite motivating in a sense. Good part is I finally got to beat them around enough. My leg was going numb from the discomfort at the beginning but they finally started to come along.

While I'm posting, I might as well update.

For 11/3/17, I didn't get to walk. I attempted to, but the weather proved unfavorable. Today, however, was a good opportunity. My shoes finally started feeling more comfortable. My feet ached though. I walked at least 2 miles today.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

That Random Guy said:


> I agree @*Sus y* , It's quite difficult to find the time and energy to get to it at times.
> 
> Thanks @*goldenratio* . I agree, they are quite motivating in a sense. Good part is I finally got to beat them around enough. My leg was going numb from the discomfort at the beginning but they finally started to come along.
> 
> ...


2 miles!! :clap, yes, new shoes can be uncomfortable the firsts times, that's why runners don't use a new pair for a marathon -I have read-, maybe they try them out before and maybe pro ones get customized ones , I don't know, don't have any pro runner friend but if we keep walking this way, maybe I get my first pro runner friend.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

That Random Guy said:


> I agree @*Sus y* , It's quite difficult to find the time and energy to get to it at times.
> 
> Thanks @*goldenratio* . I agree, they are quite motivating in a sense. Good part is I finally got to beat them around enough. My leg was going numb from the discomfort at the beginning but they finally started to come along.
> 
> ...


 @That Random Guy

Great job, T.R.G.! Takes some adjusting with new shoes (hopefully tennis shoes, not bowling shoes or golf shoes) then your shoes will quickly become comfy.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Got back late, but here are my miles for 4-Nov:


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Starting today, I will be showing the most recent 5 days in the spreadsheet. Everything's still there, but older than 5 days will be hidden from view.

And if anyone has any missing logs, let me know so I can add to the spreadsheet.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

I walked to 7-eleven at 11:30 so I could hot my 100% mark. I´m really bout my ****


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

I´m gonna start playing Pokemon Go again and start smoking the competition


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

jealousisjelly said:


> I walked to 7-eleven at 11:30 so I could hot my 100% mark. I´m really bout my ****


Nice! :clap


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

jealousisjelly said:


> I´m gonna start playing Pokemon Go again and start smoking the competition


Playing Pokemon Go to smoke the competition. Hey, that's not a bad idea at all actually. I'd say it's a genius idea. If you can mix the contest with an IRL game, it becomes even easier to get in the miles.

In the meantime, I'll sit back and enjoy the show as Pokemon Go master does all his teammates' miles opcorn

(just joking, I'll continue to do my miles for our team!)


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Team B is missing in action. Where have all of you (except Rains) been lately?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

goldenratio said:


> Team B is missing in action. Where have all of you (except Rains) been lately?


typical Team B amirtite!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

They are going to come back and kick our as$es lol.

I can't do my walk today, had a surprise visit from an uncle then another visit from some friends and now it's late and kind of raining.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> I can't do my walk today, had a surprise visit from an uncle then another visit from some friends and now it's late and kind of raining.


No problem about today, Susy.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

I had something come up last minute as I was planning to do my walk, but here's my result.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

7.61 km / 4.73 mi










13.3 km / 8.26 mi


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Sorry for the late update. Got some good miles in this weekend. Jogging and a long hike over the weekend. My 11/1 miles listed here is 3.7 miles instead of the 3.6 miles I listed on my previous update. So feel free to ignore it and keep it at 3.6 or readjust to 3.7 for the spreadsheet update. 0.1 miles makes little difference lol.

I hope this helps Team B to catch up a little bit. Happy strolling guys.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Pongowaffle said:


> Sorry for the late update. Got some good miles in this weekend. Jogging and a long hike over the weekend. My 11/1 miles listed here is 3.7 miles instead of the 3.6 miles I listed on my previous update. So feel free to ignore it and keep it at 3.6 or readjust to 3.7 for the spreadsheet update. 0.1 miles makes little difference lol.
> 
> I hope this helps Team B to catch up a little bit. Happy strolling guys.


I came to ruin your team morale >


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

jealousisjelly said:


> I came to ruin your team morale >


 @jealousisjelly Good man!

Lol I compensated for my lack of miles yesterday, looks like our Team A hit the cap for today. 10.4 miles for me.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

@Pongowaffle New username? Well, that's a pretty neat nickname. I think I'll have pongowaffles with egg omelet for breakfast tomorrow. Yum! 

And some good news... I changed your 1-Nov score from 3.6 mi to 3.7 mi. It doesn't show on the current visible date range, but it's there and the extra 0.1 is being counted.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Neo said:


> Still here guys. I've not been well, sorry.
> 
> Here are my totals for the last few days:
> 
> ...


Glad to see you back, Neo. Hope you're feeling better.

Spreadsheet updated with your miles.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I came to ruin my teams morale lol. I did some walk but I kind of forgot to put on the apps, I mean I opened them and all that... lol but they never started working Y_Y
@Pongowaffle nice new nickname! @Neo Hope you get better soon.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

3.5 km / 2.2 mi

Slow day.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Wait! I went to the mall after work to do my walk in a funnier way lol, but I just measured the distance by tracing all the stores I went to, a total of *0,86 mi*. I though I have done way more but...  lol.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Wait! I went to the mall after work to do my walk in a funnier way lol, but I just measured the distance by tracing all the stores I went to, a total of *0,86 mi*. I though I have done way more but...  lol.


I'm assuming that's for 6-Nov since you typically post everyday so that's the next mile update.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> I'm assuming that's for 6-Nov since you typically post everyday so that's the next mile update.


Yes, that was yesterday. I didn't do the measure yesterday because I was too tired, all that much that I event fall asleep in the food area while I was waiting for someone lol, everybody saw me  I think someone was laughing at me and thats why I waked up lol. 
I hope I can do my walk today. 0


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Sadly due circumstances that I cannot control or want to comment, I no longer will be able to track my walks, nor do them for some days or months. I'm sorry to disappoint my team this way. I did my miles today, but I do not have a log for it.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

@Sus y

It's OK if you can't continue. That sucks about what happened in the food area today. Take it easy.

I think both teams are doing well anyway and we're near the end of the contest, and hope things get better for you soon!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> @Sus y
> 
> It's OK if you can't continue. That sucks about what happened in the food area today. Take it easy.
> 
> I think both teams are doing well anyway and we're near the end of the contest, and hope things get better for you soon!


That was yesterday lol. I'm glad that we are near the end at least, I wish I could keep on but I don't think I could even do my walks now. :afr


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> That was yesterday lol. I'm glad that we are near the end at least, I wish I could keep on but I don't think I could even do my walks now. :afr


No worries! I missed the part about yesterday lol

Let's see how things turn out tonight for both teams. Will be an interesting finale, I bet!


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

@Sus y, hope you're OK (no need to respond).


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

LonelyLurker said:


> @Sus y, hope you're OK (no need to respond).


I hope so too, and thanks.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


>


Well done!

I did my walk on on 11/07 (yesterday), last time I saw my phone I had done 2.38 mi, I assume I ended the 2.48 mi as for the distance I was missing before the end point, I just cannot have the log.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Neo said:


> Total for 11/7: 6.34 miles
> 
> @goldenratio @Sus y thanks for your kind words  feeling better now thanks!


Cool!! I'm glad to know! I was missing your miles.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Neo said:


> Total for 11/7: 6.34 miles
> 
> @goldenratio @Sus y thanks for your kind words  feeling better now thanks!


Glad to know it! 

We're super close to the end now, with only 4 miles left for each team.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Well done!
> 
> I did my walk on on 11/07 (yesterday), last time I saw my phone I had done 2.38 mi, I assume I ended the 2.48 mi as for the distance I was missing before the end point, I just cannot have the log.


That's fine, I put you down for 2.48 mi.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> Glad to know it!
> 
> We're super close to the end now, with only 4 miles left for each team.


:um :idea.* So we are about to end, it's time to make an official call to all participants who may be having belated logs hehe! :b
*


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> :um :idea.* So we are about to end, it's time to make an official call to all participants who may be having belated logs hehe! :b
> *


Of course!

I have the full spreadsheet and will put it up here. Since it's your thread I'll let you have the honor of making the official call.  We can give them 24 hours (like you stated in an earlier post) after you make the call. I'll give you their names so all you do is copy/paste then mention:

That Random Guy
Pongowaffle
LUCH0










Or click here: https://i.imgur.com/UYo70Xu.png


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Sus y said:


> :um :idea.* So we are about to end, it's time to make an official call to all participants who may be having belated logs hehe! :b
> *


WHAT! I was just getting warmed up!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

@jealousisjelly have just added the missing miles to Team A, Team B have until this Thursday 9 to post belated logs, if with those belated logs they don't sum more than what Team A have scored, team A is the winner. Everybody can keep posting their logs so far.

That new rule I shared it here considering that some participant normally take days to post logs: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...rticipants-2091369/index5.html#post1091356178

Let me know if this rule needs a fix or something.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

jealousisjelly said:


> WHAT! I was just getting warmed up!


You _only_ did 13.75 miles????? WHAT, THAT'S ALL? Team A had exactly 14 miles left today, so why not do 0.25 mile more to make it a perfect 14 miles? :b

Hehe j/k!! It would've saved me from lifting a foot, and I could've just slept all day.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

@goldenratio it's our treat for having fun walks , so you can feel free to do anything you must, same as the rest of the participants!



jealousisjelly said:


> WHAT! I was just getting warmed up!


LOL in V2 contest we decided to go slower and to do less miles. Maybe there could be a V3 in a month or two 
or when the participants want to lol, as this depends on all the participants and if it's winter or not where the people interested is. If there is a V3 I hope you can keep warming and do what you know how to do so well!  
@Pongowaffle @LUCH0 I know you guys are kind of busy and having some struggles but if it's possible for you to post your logs before this 11/09 it would be really good for your team as for to win, because Team A have scored the set goal already, if you cannot, it's very compressible, don't worry. You could still post it any other day, but team A would be already called winner if the other team don't sum more logs from the past days. 
@That Random Guy you can still post the cute pictures if haven't done any more walks, it's ok, no pressure, the most important is to participate and interact we each other.

As said before, everybody can keep posting their miles. You all (team A and team b) have done a wonderful work! I admire your constancy and effort, you are impressive and you rock! I bet you know it. 

:group


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> As said before, *everybody can keep posting their miles*. You all (team A and team b) have done a wonderful work! I admire your constancy and effort, you are impressive and you rock! I bet you know it.
> 
> :group


Thanks Susy! You too!

FYI everyone... regarding the boldfaced part, in case there may be confusion from that, I am not planning to fill out 8-Nov, 9-Nov, or 10-Nov. Anything missing prior to 8-Nov can still be posted.

This is necessary to keep final scoring consistent for 30-Oct to 7-Nov once all belated logs are collected, since we reached the target mileage on 7-Nov. Hope that's OK with everyone!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> Thanks Susy! You too!
> 
> FYI everyone... regarding the boldfaced part, in case there may be confusion from that, I am not planning to fill out 8-Nov, 9-Nov, or 10-Nov. Anything missing prior to 8-Nov can still be posted.
> 
> This is necessary to keep final scoring consistent for 30-Oct to 7-Nov once all belated logs are collected, since we reached the target mileage on 7-Nov. Hope that's OK with everyone!


Oki doki lol. No problem, they could still post and then we could update .


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Oki doki lol. No problem, they could still post and then we could update .


Not sure I understood you, but yeah I guess... if they still want to post for 8-Nov, 9-Nov, 10-Nov they're welcome to. I'll just be waiting 24 hrs before putting down those days. That way I can count all belated logs for 30-Oct to 7-Nov, make a screenshot of the final scores... then after that I can put down 8-Nov, 9-Nov, 10-Nov for anyone who wants to keep going until the last day (just for fun). 

As for me, I am definitely taking a break. Did a lot of miles the last two days.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> Not sure I understood you, but yeah I guess... if they still want to post for 8-Nov, 9-Nov, 10-Nov they're welcome to. I'll just be waiting 24 hrs before putting down those days. That way I can count all belated logs for 30-Oct to 7-Nov, make a screenshot of the final scores... then after that I can put down 8-Nov, 9-Nov, 10-Nov for anyone who wants to keep going until the last day (just for fun).
> 
> As for me, I am definitely taking a break. Did a lot of miles the last two days.


Yeah, I mean that lol.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

goldenratio said:


> You _only_ did 13.75 miles????? WHAT, THAT'S ALL? Team A had exactly 14 miles left today, so why not do 0.25 mile more to make it a perfect 14 miles? :b
> 
> Hehe j/k!! It would've saved me from lifting a foot, and I could've just slept all day.


Can we post obnoxious, mocking ¨WE WON¨ memes to team B??


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

We need more stuff like this, not just exercise but some competition or something to get people involved


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

goldenratio said:


> You _only_ did 13.75 miles????? WHAT, THAT'S ALL? Team A had exactly 14 miles left today, so why not do 0.25 mile more to make it a perfect 14 miles? :b
> 
> Hehe j/k!! It would've saved me from lifting a foot, and I could've just slept all day.


I almost did, I was gonna go the store but then said¨meh¨


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

jealousisjelly said:


> Can we post obnoxious, mocking ¨WE WON¨ memes to team B??


Errr I want you to know that they still can win lol, very much hahaha.



jealousisjelly said:


> We need more stuff like this, not just exercise but some competition or something to get people involved


Yes, yes, yes!!


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Sorry for the late update. Well not too late since it's only one day honestly.

*Nov 6: 6.7 miles
Nov 7: 7.3 miles

*I am confused at when this round of contest ends. I thought it is 14 days. Regardless I am planning to keep posting my miles here just for the heck of it and for my own sake. And if it motivates others to keep walking as well.

Sorry for the confusion of my name change. I had to change it due to reasons of privacy and paranoia. I am missing my former name already as this name is so corny.

Yes, Pokemon Go is a good motivator to walk more for anyone that plays.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Pongowaffle said:


> Sorry for the late update. Well not too late since it's only one day honestly.
> 
> *Nov 6: 6.7 miles
> Nov 7: 7.3 miles
> ...


There rule says that when a team score the set goal it's the winner, although that rule was changed to add 1 days for calling participants to add belated logs. I hope this clarify the situation, means that we have a set goal and a set time for it but teams could end up early on in which case someone won. Once goldenratio update the chart and there is a winning team, we could keep adding our logs until the final date. I'm not so sure if I'm explaining it well, but if I'm not, someone else will clarify lol.

What does your nickname means? I kind of like it, didn't though it was corny, well it doesn't sound corny.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

jealousisjelly said:


> Can we post obnoxious, mocking ¨WE WON¨ memes to team B??


Probably not a good idea lol

In three hours from now, we'll know which team really won... due to some people's very busy schedule, we're doing this: after the first team has reached the target mileage, each team has 24 hrs to submit belated logs then the winner is determined...



jealousisjelly said:


> We need more stuff like this, not just exercise but some competition or something to get people involved


Agreed! I think there's another thread related to food/diet to see who loses the most weight, don't know much about it myself... but if you have any ideas of your own, you can always start a non-exercise thread focused on competition or something that gets others involved.



Pongowaffle said:


> Sorry for the late update. Well not too late since it's only one day honestly.
> 
> *Nov 6: 6.7 miles
> Nov 7: 7.3 miles
> ...


Hey, keep on posting your miles. The actual contest ended when the first team reached the target mileage, so since Susy made the official call there's been a 24 hr period to collect all belated logs to determine the winner. The winner will be based on 30-Oct to 7-Nov miles. But you (and everyone else) can keep on walking if you want and I'll keep on jotting down all your miles up to 10-Nov.

By the way, I apologize if my breakfast joke contributed to how you feel about your new name. I actually thought your new name is pretty cool and catchy. I like to make jokes right and left (like a loose cannon), and sometimes I go too far. If that happens, just take my humor in stride... sometimes I make fun of myself too.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Congratulations, Team B. You're the winner! And boy, was it close.

Pongowaffle's final two logs for 6-Nov and 7-Nov helped you to reach victory. Congratulations, again! 

:thanks for participating in V2 Walking Miles contest, everyone!


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Today and over the next two days, I'll post further spreadsheet updates for those who post extra logs (for fun) up until 10-Nov.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

I protest these results!


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

jealousisjelly said:


> I protest these results!


I'm just following what Susy suggested way back at the beginning of this contest:



Sus y said:


> There may be some participants that will post later on their logs, so, lets not worry about them . We could also, *before automatically declaring 1 team the winner make a one day call for this persons to post their belated logs*, if they still don't manage sum more than the other team, then we can tell who's winner (if you all like this new modifications to the rules, let me know).


----------

Then again near the end of this contest:



Sus y said:


> @jealousisjelly have just added the missing miles to Team A, *Team B have until this Thursday 9 to post belated logs, if with those belated logs they don't sum more than what Team A have scored, team A is the winner.* Everybody can keep posting their logs so far.
> 
> That new rule I shared it here considering that some participant normally take days to post logs: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...rticipants-2091369/index5.html#post1091356178
> *
> Let me know if this rule needs a fix or something.*


You could've said something then.

Two missing logs were submitted within the 24-hour timeframe, and the results speak for themselves. Don't feel bad, we were pretty close!

P.S. By the way, were you just joking?


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

Sorry for the late report... university has kept me rather stressed with these impromptu assignments amongst other things.

To update:

I did not walk from 6th to the 9th (today). I did, however, walk on the 5th. I at least walked 2.5 miles.

Pictures will be coming soon.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Glad to see I gave the killing comeback blow to Team B. Take that TEAM B... YEAH!!!!

My updated miles.

Nov 8: *1.5 miles*
Nov 9: *1.5 miles +* a planned evening walk later



Sus y said:


> There rule says that when a team score the set goal it's the winner, although that rule was changed to add 1 days for calling participants to add belated logs. I hope this clarify the situation, means that we have a set goal and a set time for it but teams could end up early on in which case someone won. Once goldenratio update the chart and there is a winning team, we could keep adding our logs until the final date. I'm not so sure if I'm explaining it well, but if I'm not, someone else will clarify lol.
> 
> What does your nickname means? I kind of like it, didn't though it was corny, well it doesn't sound corny.


Ok I got it, thanks for clarifying.  Although I think it would be a better idea to have more than 1 day for people to add belated logs because many people do not log on everyday, some even log on once every few days. Maybe give 5-7 days for this. Especially since there is going to be a week or two weeks break between each round of competition.

It was something I randomly thought of that would be different than my original name, but retain most of it for people to recognize me and not confuse me for something different. But in reality, I don't really talk to much people on the side on this forum, so whether people notice I am the same user or not does not really matter.
@goldenratio
Lol no, just some name I thought of on the spot to make it sound similar to my previous to avoid confusion. That was just what I came up with. I didn't see your breakfast joke. I will scroll up and find it later. Pretty sure whatever it was, it would not have offended me since I am a sucker of making lame dry humor and jokes on forum myself. Well, I am sure yours wasn't lame and dry like mine jokes usually are. It might be a good name for me to trademark if I ever want to go into the waffle business.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

I'll post my results for Wednesday and yesterday (Thursday) for fun too:


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

I forgot that the last day was the 12th, not 10th. I'll post anyone's logs up until the 12th.










Or go to: https://i.imgur.com/a0cHb2y.png


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Neo said:


> -6.66 miles until target :eek :evil


Does that mean everyone on Team B is hexed? :eek



That Random Guy said:


> Sorry for the late report... university has kept me rather stressed with these impromptu assignments amongst other things.
> 
> To update:
> 
> ...


Oooo that 5-Nov score could've tipped the scales. A little late to be counted towards winner, but it's OK. Looking forward to seeing the pictures!



Pongowaffle said:


> Glad to see I gave the killing comeback blow to Team B. Take that TEAM B... YEAH!!!!


Haha I think you trash talked the *wrong* team.



Pongowaffle said:


> Ok I got it, thanks for clarifying.  Although I think it would be a better idea to have more than 1 day for people to add belated logs because many people do not log on everyday, some even log on once every few days. Maybe give 5-7 days for this. Especially since there is going to be a week or two weeks break between each round of competition.


Although you addressed this to Susy, I agree. It was an experiment to see what works and what doesn't work, and all useful feedback is welcome. I think maybe 3 days would be reasonable enough?



Pongowaffle said:


> @goldenratio
> Lol no, just some name I thought of on the spot to make it sound similar to my previous to avoid confusion. That was just what I came up with. I didn't see your breakfast joke. I will scroll up and find it later. Pretty sure whatever it was, it would not have offended me since I am a sucker of making lame dry humor and jokes on forum myself. Well, I am sure yours wasn't lame and dry like mine jokes usually are. It might be a good name for me to trademark if I ever want to go into the waffle business.


Well, that breakfast joke I made was a little corny but you can view it here <-- click on link. I always mix up humor, sometimes sharp/witty, sometimes lame/dumb. My jokes in the last contest's thread are a bit different than the ones in this thread. It's all in good fun. Love all kinds of jokes (mostly) from others too. Btw if you ever open a Pongowaffle Breakfast House, send us all a free pass for unlimited buffet! I don't think I'd pass that up.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

goldenratio said:


> I'm just following what Susy suggested way back at the beginning of this contest:
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...


I know, I was kidding -_-


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

jealousisjelly said:


> I know, I was kidding -_-


Damn close to a win, though. You did a great job!


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Good job guys.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

If there is a V3, after analyzing this time results, I think a modification to the last rule should be made and the call for posting belated logs should be done when one of the teams is missing just 15 miles to achieve the set goal, this way the results could be untied with more anticipation, so each team will know how much is needing to walk to win.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

*Team B ( @Rains @Neo @LUCH0 @Pongowaffle you have earned it! Congratulations for the good and hard work. *








And here you have, I know it's not the prettiest, but it's the one I could do by this moment, if there is a typo or one of you want it individual even if it's just for fun, you can tell me lol.










Team A we have tried our best. @jealousisjelly @That Random Guy @goldenratio thanks for participating. Both teams during this V2 contest walked/run 301,9 miles! 
*Yes! 301,9!* :banana

And for all of us:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Neo said:


> @Sus y
> 
> That's cool  Thank you, and also for organizing V2.
> 
> @goldenratio thanks for keeping track of all the results!


To you for adding your awesome miles! :smile2:


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*&#128588;*

A little late, but I wanted to at least show them while I still had them on my phone.

Keep in mind that I'm no expert photographer. :lol

Since I can't seem to fix the size of the images, I'll just leave the links here:

Picture 1, Picture 2, and Picture 3.

Stay warm!

P.S. - Congrats to everyone who participated! A big hurray all around.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

That Random Guy said:


> A little late, but I wanted to at least show them while I still had them on my phone.
> 
> Keep in mind that I'm no expert photographer. :lol
> 
> ...


Nice pictures!! Thank for sharing them. :smile2:


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Neo said:


> @Sus y
> 
> That's cool  Thank you, and also for organizing V2.
> 
> @goldenratio thanks for keeping track of all the results!


You're welcome. It was my pleasure! 



That Random Guy said:


> A little late, but I wanted to at least show them while I still had them on my phone.
> 
> Keep in mind that I'm no expert photographer. :lol
> 
> ...


Nice pictures, and the size turned out just fine on my screen.

Are your pictures part of an endeavour to become a future desktop background publisher? lol


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

My updated miles below.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Just a thought,

Now with the Multiplier Cap in place which did a great job in keeping the competition close and taking the pressure off, I was wondering if it would be a good idea getting rid of the Target Mileage per each team and instead make it where Each team just strives for as much miles as possible and teams with more miles win. I figure the Target Mileage feature in the first place was to take the pressure off of people. Now the Multiplier Cap is here which does this already. Any input on this? 
@Sus y

Nice work on the trophies and certificates. I thought about making something like these too, but never got around to it being a procrastinator. I think there should be ones for winners and as well as participants. Oh and the round 1 winners and participants too. These are cool for us to save in our galleries as trophies to show off. It is like the many many perfect attendance awards I have framed on our family shelf growing up. Along with my siblings' #1 competition winning gold trophies.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Pongowaffle said:


> Just a thought,
> 
> Now with the Multiplier Cap in place which did a great job in keeping the competition close and taking the pressure off, I was wondering if it would be a good idea getting rid of the Target Mileage per each team and instead make it where Each team just strives for as much miles as possible and teams with more miles win. I figure the Target Mileage feature in the first place was to take the pressure off of people. Now the Multiplier Cap is here which does this already. Any input on this?
> @Sus y
> ...


Sure, I'll do one for participants and one for the past contest too (thanks for the idea), however I may need a a week or so to make time for it. I also like the idea to make the next one without a daily target. Which we can discusses in some days, it's important to consider if it's winter where the other people is. As for me, I may need a treadmill or something the like to keep on the contest, I got offered borrowed for some days but I have to get it still and see if I can use it, if it's too inclined I may not want it, not even borrowed :laugh:.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

@Sus y

Yeah that's sounds good. Worth a discussion for the next round or round after. Look forward to everyone else's input on this.

The trophies certificates are no rush. I can help out too if you want. But I think your designs are awesome so we should definitely stick with yours instead. Mine instead idea was just an ugly cringey foot trophy lol.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Pongowaffle said:


> @Sus y
> 
> Yeah that's sounds good. Worth a discussion for the next round or round after. Look forward to everyone else's input on this.
> 
> The trophies certificates are no rush. I can help out too if you want. But I think your designs are awesome so we should definitely stick with yours instead. Mine instead idea was just an ugly cringey foot trophy lol.


Lol Maybe you can link me the idea and I may try to insert in the one for the V1 contest .
On another note @Pongowaffle you can help all you want :b.
Edited again, lol, I'll post your certificate individual maybe tomorrow , i'll tag you so you see it.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Neo said:


> Winter is the BEST time for jogging, for me at least :lol Summer is actually the worst because I prefer it cooler and dark. Good luck with the treadmill if you decide to go for it. I had one once, but it wasn't the same as 'proper' jogging - and I felt like I was cheating
> 
> I do think V3, if there is one, needs some more tweaking a bit. Although I'm not really sure how :lol It's difficult because there's such a difference in each person's miles.


You can add all the ideas you it of.  I wouldn't mind to help a bit adding ideas too even if I don't find the treadmill and cannot join, but still, it would be nice to help if I can.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Pongowaffle said:


> Just a thought,
> 
> Now with the Multiplier Cap in place which did a great job in keeping the competition close and taking the pressure off, I was wondering if it would be a good idea getting rid of the Target Mileage per each team and instead make it where Each team just strives for as much miles as possible and teams with more miles win. I figure the Target Mileage feature in the first place was to take the pressure off of people. Now the Multiplier Cap is here which does this already. Any input on this?


Thanks for thinking the Multiplier Cap did a great job. About your idea of removing Target Mileage, do you have a timeframe in mind (how long the contest should last) before the highest scoring team is announced as winner?

Btw, I just got home from a loooong day at work. I am tired. Not used to a lot of physical labor. So I'm going to be quick.

There was another idea I suggested earlier in this thread that no one replied to. I thought the idea I proposed might be an excellent one for future contests, especially the "team" idea (instead of the "individual" one):



goldenratio said:


> What [Susy] said about alternating more effort / less effort sounds great to me. I have a new idea. This idea is for "less effort" contests.
> 
> IN TEAMS
> - Everyone is assigned to teams. Everyone is given an individual goal to reach 3 miles (4.83 km) of walking/running everyday. If that goal is reached, that individual gets 1 point for the day. If it's not reached, no point for the day. That point contributes to the team total, which is measured in points. The team that reaches the (predetermined # of points) goal first -or- has the most points after last day of contest is the winner. We can decide which goal we want to use.
> ...


Thoughts on that?


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Great job, everyone.










Or click here: https://i.imgur.com/Rzqkeif.png


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> Thanks for thinking the Multiplier Cap did a great job. About your idea of removing Target Mileage, do you have a timeframe in mind (how long the contest should last) before the highest scoring team is announced as winner?
> 
> Btw, I just got home from a loooong day at work. I am tired. Not used to a lot of physical labor. So I'm going to be quick.
> 
> ...


Whatever people decided is ok to me, I personally like more the idea of km/miles as it's a way to know distance, but we can use points or prices for records as you suggested too. I missed that idea too, no intentional, I though to reply later and then forgot. :serious:


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Whatever people decided is ok to me, I personally like more the idea of km/miles as it's a way to know distance, but we can use points or prices for records as you suggested too. I missed that idea too, no intentional, I though to reply later and then forgot. :serious:


Yeah it is just an original idea I threw out there, to make a "fun game" out of competitions - somewhat similar to how Pongowaffle came up with a cool board game idea except my idea is more simple and for "less effort" contests. <-- again, it's for *less effort* contests

Everyone is given an individual goal to reach 3 miles (4.83 km) of walking/running everyday. If that goal is reached, that individual gets 1 point for the day. If it's not reached, no point for the day.

Member totals for km/miles can still be recorded in one column (without capping anything), while point totals are recorded in another column and contribute to the team's total for winning the contest.

The goal for a team's win could be either to (1) reach a predetermined # of points first (tying is possible if on same day), or (2) hold the highest point count after a deadline is reached.

It'll take a lot of stress off some individuals because it'd just mean reaching a certain number of km/miles then you've done your part for the day. Do this 7 days a week and it'd still require some persistence. This contest would be more of participation-focused than km/mileage-focused.

3 miles per day = 1 hr walking per day or 30 min running per day, on average. Can even lower it to 2 miles per day if the contest is long-term (a month or longer), since too much cardio requirement per day can be counterproductive to building muscle and losing fat.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

My updated miles below.

Nov 13: 1.5 miles
Nov 14: 3 miles.



goldenratio said:


> Thanks for thinking the Multiplier Cap did a great job. About your idea of removing Target Mileage, do you have a timeframe in mind (how long the contest should last) before the highest scoring team is announced as winner?


I think the time frame could just be how we have been doing it. Two weeks, or 3 weeks, maybe a week. Whichever. I think any of it works. But one trend I notice so far with some participants is that they feel like they are feeling stressed and pressure to perform miles or else they will let their team down. So some tend to not participate when they feel like this. Longer timeframes I think they will see it as a longer commitment. So it drives them away from wanting to participate.

My take is maybe around 1-2 weeks of contest, then allow a week after the contests ends for belated logs to be reported since some do not log on here as often due to, life stuff. Since there is usually 1-2 week break between each round of contests.

I also like your point idea as well. But I think this also might increase pressure and anxiety for some participants who cannot commit and walk much they will let their team down. Personally for me as someone who walks most days, the point system will be ideal for me as well. I will be down for that if you guys wanna try that. 

Another thing I forgot to point out what I like is how you did the spreadsheets, showing the total "capped" miles and also total individual miles for everyone. So it also gives everyone a look at how much miles they really walk. Satisfying both objectives and goals.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> Yeah it is just an original idea I threw out there, to make a "fun game" out of competitions - somewhat similar to how Pongowaffle came up with a cool board game idea except my idea is more simple and for "less effort" contests. <-- again, it's for *less effort* contests
> 
> Everyone is given an individual goal to reach 3 miles (4.83 km) of walking/running everyday. If that goal is reached, that individual gets 1 point for the day. If it's not reached, no point for the day.
> 
> ...


As I said, whatever you all pick, I'll go with the flow, at the end I do not walk alone. :b


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Oh! and I had forgotten I said I was going to post this, so here you have, @Pongowaffle , you can change the nickname for your real name , won't be too complicated hehe!


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

@Sus y

Thanks. It looks great. Why am I the only one getting the award? This is a great way to create backlash towards me lol.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Pongowaffle said:


> @Sus y
> 
> Thanks. It looks great. Why am I the only one getting the award? This is a great way to create backlash towards me lol.


Because you are the one that mentioned it was a good idea to have it? Lol, if other mention wanting it, I'll do it. Oh! and I don't care if you get backlashes, so you can bear with it. >


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

MotifSky said:


> I won't be posting maps of my route for safety reasons (I've had the misfortune of having to deal with an unsavoury person online before, so now I take precautions)


This contest already ended, there may be a new one in about 2 weeks maybe? We are going to make a call and we will let you know. :yes


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*!*



goldenratio said:


> Are your pictures part of an endeavour to become a future desktop background publisher? lol


Let's just say it's something I'm doing on the side. 

I have a cousin who is fascinated with photography. I think her aim is to live off of that somehow. I suppose that has influenced me in ways. :grin2:


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*!*



Sus y said:


> Nice pictures!! Thank for sharing them. :smile2:


Thanks!

There was actually a house with Snoopy decorations on my route. The theme was for the Thanksgiving holiday. I wanted to take pictures of it, but I wasn't sure of the legality of that, so I didn't. :grin2:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

That Random Guy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> There was actually a house with Snoopy decorations on my route. The theme was for the Thanksgiving holiday. I wanted to take pictures of it, but I wasn't sure of the legality of that, so I didn't. :grin2:


I think it's not illegal if you don't show up the number of the house, the numbers of the car's id, address or anything that identify the family as such.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Pongowaffle said:


> My updated miles below.
> 
> Nov 13: 1.5 miles
> Nov 14: 3 miles.


You're doing great. Just to let you know, the contest timeframe (14 days) ended as of Nov 12th, so I'm not putting down any more miles on the spreadsheet. But you're welcome to make your own if you want :grin2:



Pongowaffle said:


> I think the time frame could just be how we have been doing it. Two weeks, or 3 weeks, maybe a week. Whichever. I think any of it works. But one trend I notice so far with some participants is that they feel like they are feeling stressed and pressure to perform miles or else they will let their team down. So some tend to not participate when they feel like this. Longer timeframes I think they will see it as a longer commitment. So it drives them away from wanting to participate.
> 
> My take is maybe around 1-2 weeks of contest, then allow a week after the contests ends for belated logs to be reported since some do not log on here as often due to, life stuff. Since there is usually 1-2 week break between each round of contests.
> 
> ...


Sorry it took me a while to respond. I'm dealing with lots of heavy physical labor at my new job, so I just wait until my day off before replying more to SAS threads. You make good points about timeframe. I think up to a week for belated logs sounds good, maybe we can do that. I'm not sure I want to keep track of everyone's miles during every contest, especially now that I have a new job, so next time it may be someone else.

As for the point system increasing pressure and anxiety (even if it's only as low as 2 miles/day to earn a point), they must learn to deal with it. A little pressure/anxiety is good to learn from, to get used to. They can't be sheltered from every little pressure/anxiety otherwise they won't learn to overcome SA. That's one reason I think this point system is a great idea, and it's also not obligatory to earn a point every day. Besides, it'll give motivation/incentive to get in the 30 min-1 hr walking everyday normally recomended for general fitness. 

Yeah, I designed the spreadsheet carefully to make sure it could separate total individual miles from the total team "capped" miles since both are different amounts. Thank you for the compliment! 

I better take it easy today! I didn't realize my job would make me feel like I'd just finished a marathon! :fall:lol


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Because you are the one that mentioned it was a good idea to have it? Lol, if other mention wanting it, I'll do it. Oh! *and I don't care if you get backlashes, so you can bear with it.* >


boldfaced part sounds like a great idea for Pongowaffle. How many more grid patterns can you create on his waffle back, Susy? :whip


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> boldfaced part sounds like a great idea for Pongowaffle. How many more grid patterns can you create on his waffle back, Susy? :whip


Not me, I would never do evil things .


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Not me, I would never do evil things .


But that's one of your specialities, Maleficent 

^referring to your avatar


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> But that's one of your specialities, Maleficent
> 
> ^referring to your avatar


It was not me, :um 0 that's what I reply everything someone calls me Maleficent, I don't know why they keep doing it. > Lol kidding. 
:laugh:


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> It was not me, :um 0 that's what I reply everything someone calls me Maleficent, I don't know why they keep doing it. > Lol kidding.
> :laugh:


 @Pongowaffle
See, Susy's not so innocent after all.

@Sus y
Here you go. *hands over a scary-looking whip, called the Waffle-whipper* :whip


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> @Pongowaffle
> See, Susy's not so innocent after all.
> 
> @Sus y
> Here you go. *hands over a scary-looking whip, called the Waffle-whipper* :whip


I declare myself innocent of every charge. I'm actually preparing myself for a soon to be sanctification. 0 :O, you are invited.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> I declare myself innocent of every charge. I'm actually preparing myself for a soon to be sanctification. 0 :O, you are invited.


Lol, gotta leave for work. You have a great day, Susy!


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

We have Thanksgiving coming up here in the U.S where most of us will be gorging stuffing our faces with food to deal with stress of seeing family and friends. It would have been great to have a contest now lol.



goldenratio said:


> boldfaced part sounds like a great idea for Pongowaffle. How many more grid patterns can you create on his waffle back, Susy? :whip


If this is in reddit, I would have given you gold for that comment.

Maleficient with a whip called Waffle Whippers? That sounds like a great co-marketing thing Disney and McDonalds could do. It would make an excellent character to promote their all-day breakfast menu.



Sus y said:


> I declare myself innocent of every charge. I'm actually preparing myself for a soon to be sanctification. 0 :O, you are invited.


What is a sanctification? That sounds like some sort of cult ritual. Something you use the Waffle Whipper for.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Pongowaffle said:


> We have Thanksgiving coming up here in the U.S where most of us will be gorging stuffing our faces with food to deal with stress of seeing family and friends. It would have been great to have a contest now lol.
> 
> If this is in reddit, I would have given you gold for that comment.
> 
> ...


OMG A whole day breakfast would be such an nice restaurant deal! Specially for people like me lol. I don't know if you have some of this there, but where I am from we don't.

Sanctification, not so sure if I used the right word, but it's in this case the beatification? of a human? who in life was too good for the humanity, it's done to make/name them a Saint so that people can cult and pray to. A practice of the Catholic church (I'm not Catholic, but as it's a well known process here, I though it was also well known in other places hehe).


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Sus y said:


> OMG A whole day breakfast would be such an nice restaurant deal! Specially for people like me lol. I don't know if you have some of this there, but where I am from we don't.


Lots of chain 24hr breakfast and diner places here all day breakfast. And most fastfood chains here have that too. McDonalds only recently started doing all-day breakfast as well to compete. That means all-day hashbrowns for me. Thus more walking is necessary to burn out all of those greasy hashbrown calories.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Neo said:


> Hello fine peeps. Just wondering if we're gonna do another one of these things? @Sus y


I hope so, sadly I have been dealing with too many things right now :blush, so I haven't take the time to organize this, also need to find a treadmill or something for me. 
Oh, and just in case you could be interested, there may be a virtual card exchange for Christmas. Here the link http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...in-a-virtual-christmas-card-exchange-2114882/


----------

